# Πώς ο "Φύλακας στη σίκαλη" έγινε "Στη σίκαλη, στα στάχια, ο πιάστης"



## nickel (Apr 22, 2014)

Η αλλαγή στην απόδοση του τίτλου του γνωστού μυθιστορήματος του Σάλιντζερ _The Catcher in the Rye_ ξέραμε ότι θα έρθει από τη στιγμή που η Τζένη Μαστοράκη εκμυστηρεύτηκε ότι ξαναμεταφράζει το μυθιστόρημα (π.χ. εδώ). Ο τίτλος του μυθιστορήματος έγινε τώρα _Στη σίκαλη, στα στάχια, ο πιάστης_. Αν έχετε συνηθίσει τον παλιό τίτλο και τον έχετε χωνέψει και τον έχετε αιτιολογήσει, ο νέος τίτλος θα σας ξενίσει και θα αναζητήσετε μια νέα αιτιολόγηση. Για αρχή, αντιγράφω κάποια πράγματα που διάβασα στο προχτεσινό Βήμα, στην παρουσίαση της νέας μετάφρασης:

Το εγχείρημα το είχε προαναγγείλει η ποιήτρια μέσω του «Βήματος» τον Μάιο του 2011. Τι άλλαξε; Εκ πρώτης όψεως τον τίτλο: ο «φύλακας» αποσύρθηκε - η «σίκαλη» έμεινε να τον θυμίζει δίπλα «στα στάχια» που προστέθηκαν - και τον αντικατέστησε ο «πιάστης»!

Δυο φίλοι της αντέδρασαν έντονα όταν το έμαθαν, «εμείς τώρα χωρίς "φύλακα" τι θα κάνουμε;» τη ρώτησαν, εκφράζοντας σίγουρα και την αμηχανία αρκετών αναγνωστών για αυτή την επιλογή. «Μα και εκείνος ο τίτλος ξένισε πολύ στην εποχή του» μας απάντησε η Τζένη Μαστοράκη καθώς περπατούσε μαζί μας στην Κυψέλη. «Δεν τον υπερασπίζομαι αλλά αυτόν είχα τόσα χρόνια μέσα στο κεφάλι μου. Μπορείτε να πείτε ίσως ότι αυτοκαταργήθηκα. Για μένα ήταν κάπως αναγκαστικό. Τότε ήμουνα μικρή και άπειρη για να το τολμήσω. Αποφάσισα λοιπόν να βάλω στον τίτλο ολόκληρο τον επίμαχο στίχο του σκωτσέζου ποιητή, κάνοντάς τον και λίγο δεκαπεντασύλλαβο, "στη σίκαλη, στα στάχια, ο πιάστης". Ο Χόλντεν Κώλφηλντ θέλει να γίνει παιδοπιάστης, αυτό είναι το επάγγελμα που ονειρεύεται», πράγμα που αποκαλύπτεται στον αναγνώστη προς το τέλος της αφήγησης.

Κάπως έτσι πέρασε στην ιστορία ο κατά τ' άλλα ανθεκτικός «φύλακας», ένας επί της ουσίας λειψός «τερματοφύλακας» στα καθ' ημάς - «οι Αμερικανοί έχουν τουλάχιστον κάτι να τους θυμίζει το baseball, τον τύπο (catcher) που πιάνει την μπάλα με το γάντι, δεν υπήρχε όμως αντίστοιχος όρος στην ομιλουμένη ελληνική, ακόμη και οι αθλητικογράφοι χρησιμοποιούσαν το γαλλικό "κατσέρ" εκείνη την εποχή» εξήγησε η Τζένη Μαστοράκη.

Επιπλέον «αν έλεγες σ' ένα παιδί της πόλης τη λέξη "σίκαλη", διότι περί αυτού επρόκειτο, άντε να πήγαινε ο νους του ως τις φρυγανιές, σε εικόνες χωραφιών, όπου σαλεύουν τα στάχια, δύσκολα θα έφθανε».

Επομένως όλο αυτό ήταν μια «λύση μεταφραστικής ανάγκης», δεδομένου ότι ο υπερπροστατευτικός Τζ. Ντ. Σάλιντζερ έθεσε απαράβατο όρο, μέσω του ατζέντη του, να μεταφράζεται κυριολεκτικά ο τίτλος του βιβλίου, ύστερα από ορισμένες «ερμηνευτικές αποδόσεις» που τον εξόργισαν σε άλλες χώρες του εξωτερικού. 


Διαβάστε ολόκληρη την παρουσίαση εκεί, αλλά προσέξτε το απόσπασμα στο τέλος:

Απόσπασμα από το μυθιστόρημα του Σάλιντζερ όπου δικαιολογείται ο τίτλος που διάλεξε η Τζένη Μαστοράκη για τη νέα μετάφραση.

Η Φοίβη, η μικρή τετραπέρατη αδελφή του Χόλντεν Κώλφηλντ, συνομιλεί με τον μεγαλύτερο αδελφό της που έχει τρυπώσει κρυφά μια νύχτα στο πατρικό τους. Η ίδια έχει αντιληφθεί ότι τον έδιωξαν και πάλι από το σχολείο και αγανακτισμένη ζητάει να μάθει αν υπάρχει κάτι που να του αρέσει στον κόσμο.

«Θα σε σκοτώσει ο μπαμπάς» μου λέει. «Θα σε σκοτώσει». Εγώ ούτε που την πρόσεχα όμως. Αλλο σκεφτόμουνα εγώ - μια τρέλα. «Ξέρεις τι θα 'θελα;» της λέω. «Ξέρεις τι διάολο θα 'θελα να γίνω; Λέω, ας πούμε, άμα ήτανε στο χέρι μου;».

«Τι; Μη λες παλιόλογα».

«Ξέρεις ένα τραγούδι που λέει όταν κορμί πιάνει κορμί, στη σίκαλη, στα στάχια; Ε, θα 'θελα -».

«Οταν κορμί σμίγει κορμί, στη σίκαλη, στα στάχια» μου λέει η δικιά μου. Ποίημα είναι. Του Ρόμπερτ Μπερνς» [...]

«Εγώ νόμιζα πως λέει όταν κορμί πιάνει κορμί» της λέω. Αλλά τελοσπάντων, φαντάσου παιδάκια, όλο παιδάκια, που θα 'ναι σ' ένα μεγάλο χωράφι με σίκαλη και που θα παίζουνε ξερωγωκάτι, ένα παιχνίδι. Μιλάμε, χιλιάδες παιδάκια, κι εκεί γύρω να μην είναι κανείς - κανένας μεγάλος, λέω δηλαδή - μονάχα εγώ. Κι εγώ θα στέκομαι άκρη άκρη σ' ένα ξεκούδουνο γκρεμό. Και η δουλειά μου εμένα θα 'ναι να τα πιάνω εκεί που θα κοντεύουνε να πέσουνε στον γκρεμό - λέω, ας πούμε, εκεί που τρέχουνε και που δεν βλέπουνε πού πάνε, εγώ θα πρέπει να πετιέμαι από κάπου και να τα πιάνω. Μόνο αυτό θα 'κανα όλη μέρα. Θα 'μουνα ξερωγώ στη σίκαλη, στα στάχια, ο πιάστης. Τελείως παράνοια είναι, και το ξέρω, αλλά μόνο αυτό θα 'θελα εγώ στο βάθος βάθος. Το ξέρω που είναι παράνοια».

Η δικιά μου έκανε ώρα να μιλήσει. Κι ύστερα, όταν μίλησε, είπε μόνο «Ο μπαμπάς θα σε σκοτώσει».

«Σκασίλα μου κι αν με σκοτώσει» της λέω [...]​

Το απόσπασμα στο πρωτότυπο:

"Daddy's going to kill you. He's going to _kill_ you," she said.
I wasn't listening, though. I was thinking about something else—something crazy. "You know what I'd like to be?" I said. "You know what I'd like to be? I mean if I had my goddam choice?"
"What? Stop swearing."
"You know that song 'If a body catch a body comin' through the rye'? I'd like--"
"It's 'If a body _meet_ a body coming through the rye'!" old Phoebe said. "It's a poem. By Robert _Burns_."
"I _know_ it's a poem by Robert Burns."
She was right, though. It _is_ "If a body meet a body coming through the rye." I didn't know it then, though.
"I thought it was 'If a body catch a body,'" I said. "Anyway, I keep picturing all these little kids playing some game in this big field of rye and all. Thousands of little kids, and nobody's around—nobody big, I mean—except me. And I'm standing on the edge of some crazy cliff. What I have to do, I have to catch everybody if they start to go over the cliff-- I mean if they're running and they don't look where they're going I have to come out from somewhere and catch them. That's all I'd do all day. I'd just be the catcher in the rye and all. I know it's crazy, but that's the only thing I'd really like to be. I know it's crazy."
Old Phoebe didn't say anything for a long time. Then, when she said something, all she said was, "Daddy's going to kill you."
"I don't give a damn if he does," I said.


Food for thought...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 22, 2014)

Να είχα την τύχη της, να μετέφραζα κάτι που έχω καημό, και να το εξέδιδαν, και να με πλήρωναν...

Πρώτη παρατήρηση ότι η λέξη "πιάστης" δεν υπάρχει, είναι λεξιπλασία, ενώ το catcher δεν είναι. Υπήρχε άραγε αναγκαιότητα λεξιπλασίας; Τη στιγμή μάλιστα που η λέξη catcher δεν υπάρχει στο ποίημα, για να πεις ότι θέλουμε να το αποδώσουμε κάπως ποιητικά ή κάπως που να ριμάρει ή να ταιριάζει σε μέτρο ή ρυθμό με κάτι άλλο. Το πρώτο κομμάτι "στη σίκαλη, στα στάχια" μου αρέσει, νιώθω και το σκεπτικό και συμφωνώ και μπράβο. Ο φύλακας όμως, μήπως καλύτερα να έμενε φύλακας; Κάνει κι αυτό το κόλπο με τον τερματοφύλακα, ταιριάζει καλύτερα, νομίζω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2014)

Μελάνη, τι λέει η ισπανική βίκη στη συζήτηση που έχει για τον τίτλο; Βλέπω ότι στα ισπανικά υπάρχουν ήδη δύο βερσιόν. (Σκέφτηκα να δούμε τι λύσεις έχουν δοθεί και σε άλλες γλώσσες.)


----------



## SBE (Apr 22, 2014)

Eμένα ο πιάστης μου πήγε το μυαλό στις χειρολαβές, στις παραμάνες (των ρούχων), στα πιαστράκια της κουζίνας, κι όχι σε αυτον που πιάνει αυτούς που πέφτουν. 
Αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς αφού εξηγείται στο κείμενο, η παρεξήγηση είναι μικρή. 

ΥΓ Ούτε το έχω διαβάσει, ούτε σκοπεύω να το διαβάσω σύντομα, οπότε...


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2014)

Για την αλλαγή του _φύλακα_: είναι τεράστια απώλεια η απώλεια του «φύλακα-άγγελου». Χάσαμε όλο αυτό το νόημα για να μη χαθεί το μπέιζμπολ...


----------



## Palavra (Apr 22, 2014)

Βήμα said:


> Επιπλέον «αν έλεγες σ' ένα παιδί της πόλης τη λέξη "σίκαλη", διότι περί αυτού επρόκειτο, άντε να πήγαινε ο νους του ως τις φρυγανιές, σε εικόνες χωραφιών, όπου σαλεύουν τα στάχια, δύσκολα θα έφθανε».


Νομίζω ότι το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα παιδιά της πόλης στις ΗΠΑ και τη λέξη rye.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2014)

Βήμα said:


> «οι Αμερικανοί έχουν τουλάχιστον κάτι να τους θυμίζει το baseball, τον τύπο (catcher) που πιάνει την μπάλα με το γάντι, δεν υπήρχε όμως αντίστοιχος όρος στην ομιλουμένη ελληνική, ακόμη και οι αθλητικογράφοι χρησιμοποιούσαν το γαλλικό "κατσέρ" εκείνη την εποχή» εξήγησε η Τζένη Μαστοράκη


Φρονώ ότι η Τζένη Μαστοράκη κάνει (ή έκανε τότε) μια γιγαντιαία παρανόηση σχετικά με το _κατσέρ_, καθότι απ' την πρώτη στιγμή, ανέκαθεν και πάντα το ελλην. _κατσέρ _(απ' το γαλλ. _catcheur_) αντιστοιχεί στο αγγλ. _wrestler _*κι ουδεμία σχέση έχει με το αγγλ. catcher*.

Επιπροσθέτως, όπως πολύ σωστά επισημαίνει η AoratiMelani στο #2, το αγγλ. _catcher _είναι κοινότατη λέξη του βασικού αγγλικού λεξιλογίου ενώ το «πιάστης» είναι λεξιπλασία· αν η κα Μαστοράκη ήθελε στενή σύνδεση με τον αντίστοιχο ελληνικό αθλητικό όρο, θα μπορούσε να δει πώς λέμε στην Ελλάδα αυτούς τους όρους τού μπέιζμπολ (βλ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7320-Ορολογία-μπέιζμπολ&p=114439&viewfull=1#post114439).


----------



## rogne (Apr 22, 2014)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Ούτε το έχω διαβάσει, ούτε σκοπεύω να το διαβάσω σύντομα, οπότε...



Να αλλάξεις τα σχέδιά σου και να το διαβάσεις! :)

Προσωπικά νομίζω ότι τέτοιες ιστορικές μεταφράσεις καλύτερα να μην πειράζονται. Μου είναι επίσης εντελώς ξένη η παρόρμηση να ξαναμεταφράσει κάποιος κάτι που ο ίδιος έχει μεταφράσει παλιά, πόσο μάλλον όταν ξέρει ότι η παλιά εκείνη μετάφραση μεγάλωσε γενιές, κυριολεκτικά. Εκτός από τον μεταφραστή και το μετάφρασμα, υπάρχει και το "κοινό", όλη αυτή η ανώνυμη επίδραση ενός κειμένου, η ιστορία του, η πρόσληψή του: πώς τα παρακάμπτεις όλα αυτά; Εν προκειμένω, συμφωνώ ότι ο "Φύλακας" είναι τρομερή απώλεια, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι ελάχιστοι μεγαλύτεροι θα βρεθούν που να έχουν διαφορετική γνώμη.


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Βήμα said:
> 
> 
> > Επιπλέον «αν έλεγες σ' ένα παιδί της πόλης τη λέξη "σίκαλη", διότι περί αυτού επρόκειτο, άντε να πήγαινε ο νους του ως τις φρυγανιές, σε εικόνες χωραφιών, όπου σαλεύουν τα στάχια, δύσκολα θα έφθανε».
> ...



Τα οποία παιδιά της πόλης, εδώ ή στις ΗΠΑ, μπορεί να μην έχουν κυλιστεί σε σταροχώραφα ή στη σίκαλη —να τα τσιμπάνε τα άγανα, να τα βιτσίζουνε τα στάχια, να τ' αγγίζει ο μεστωμένος καρπός και να γεμίζουνε τις χούφτες με τα σπυριά του, να τα πνίγει η σκόνη του, να νιώθουν τη χαρά του ζωντανού, μεστού και στα μάτια τους απέραντου, όντας μέσα του— αλλά τουλάχιστον σχετικές ταινίες και διαφημίσεις με χωράφια έχουν δει (μόνο τις φρυγανιές -και σίκαλης, μάλιστα- να βάλουμε, έχει χορτάσει το μάτι τους), «θερισμός» ξέρουνε τι θα πει και την εικόνα του όλο και κάπου την έχουνε δει, έστω και σαν φωτογραφία ή ζωγραφιά. Μπορεί να μην είναι βίωμα, γνώση όμως είναι κι ο νους μάλλον προς τα κει θα πάει.
Όσο για τ' αμερικανάκια και το rye, τουλάχιστον από μια ηλικία και μετά, ο νους τους μπορεί να πάει στο πιοτό.

Άμα είναι έτσι, να μη λέμε «καλαμπόκι», αλλά «κορνφλέικς» που θα 'ναι πολύ πιο οικείο στον ανήλικο αναγνώστη. :huh:


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2014)

Κανέναν από τους δύο τίτλους δεν καταλαβαίνεις από τον τίτλο και μόνο, αν δεν φτάσεις να διαβάσεις την εξήγηση. Άλλωστε, από την αρχή θα μπορούσε να γίνει «Ο φύλακας στα στάχια» (τι χρειάζεται η σίκαλη;). Και πάλι δεν θα είχε νόημα, χωρίς το μυθιστόρημα από πίσω. Τώρα έχασε κάθε εμβληματικότητα και κάθε προοπτική να αποκτήσει καινούργια.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 22, 2014)

Διάβασα τη συνέντευξη της κυρίας Μαστοράκη στο Βήμα και ομολογώ ότι με προβλημάτισε. Μακριά από μένα η βλασφημία να αντιπαρατεθώ με μια τέτοια μορφή των γραμμάτων -ωστόσο θεωρώ ότι η εικοσιεξάχρονη θητεία μου στο κουρμπέτι μού δίνει ένα μικρό δικαίωμα να εκφράσω την άποψή μου.

Τον Φύλακα στη Σίκαλη τον πρωτοδιάβασα εκεί στα 16-17 μου και ομολογώ ότι δεν καλοθυμάμαι πολλά πράγματα. (Ήταν η εποχή που διαβάζαμε Τορτίγια Φλατ (ή η Πεδιάδα της Τορτίγια ή Τορτίλα, όπως νομίζω πως κάπου το έχουμε θίξει), Σταφύλια της Οργής, Για ποιον χτυπάει η καμπάνα, Θαυμαστό καινούργιο κόσμο κλπ κλπ).

Στη συνέντευξη αναφέρει τους προβληματισμούς της. Αποσπάσματα: "Μα και εκείνος ο τίτλος ξένισε πολύ στην εποχή του" (αναφερόμενη στον αρχικό). "Δεν τον υπερασπίζομαι, αλλά αυτόν είχα τόσα χρόνια μέσα στο κεφάλι μου. Μπορείτε να πείτε ίσως ότι αυτοκαταργήθηκα. Τότε ήμουνα μικρή και άπειρη για να το τολμήσω. Αποφάσισα λοιπόν να βάλω στον τίτλο ολόκληρο τον επίμαχο στίχο του σκωτσέζου ποιητή, κάνοντάς τον και λίγο δεκαπεντασύλλαβο, "στη σίκαλη, στα στάχια, ο πιάστης". Ο Χόλντεν Κώλφηλντ θέλει να γίνει παιδοπιάστης, αυτό είναι το επάγγελμα που ονειρεύεται". "οι Αμερικανοί έχουν τουλάχιστον κάτι να τους θυμίζει το baseball, τον τύπο (catcher) που πιάνει τη μπάλα με το γάντι, δεν υπήρχε όμως αντίστοιχος όρος στην ομιλουμένη ελληνική, ακόμα και οι αθλητικογράφοι χρησιμοποιούσαν το γαλλικό "κατσέρ" [όπως λέει και ο Ζάζουλας, νομίζω πως κατσέρ λέγανε αυτούς που έπαιζαν κατς, αλλά τέλος πάντων] εκείνη την εποχή".

Και πιο κάτω Επιπλέον "αν έλεγες σ' ένα παιδί της πόλης τη λέξη "σίκαλη" διότι περί αυτού επρόκειτο, άντε να πήγαινε ο νους του ως τις φρυγανιές, σε εικόνες χωραφιών, όπου σαλεύουν τα στάχια, δύσκολα θα έφθανε" (γιατί, άραγε; )

Πιο κάτω εκφράζει τον προβληματισμό τις για τις "αγγλικούρες" του Χόλντεν και ως τέτοιες αναφέρει τα "like as if", "and all" "or something" "or anything". Τα τρία γλωσσικά του τικ, όπως τα ονομάζει, και τα οποία χαρακτηρίζει τη μεγαλύτερη μεταφραστική της δυσκολία. Κι εδώ ομολογώ ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί την προβλημάτισαν τόσο πολύ αυτές οι τόσο συνηθισμένες φράσεις. Τι το περίεργο έχουν το "ας πούμε", το "ξερωγώ", το "και τα ρέστα" κλπ που ακούγονται αντιστοίχως στα ελληνικά;

Ύστερα (τα λέω περιληπτικά) δικαιολογεί κάποιες επιλογές της στην πρώτη μετάφραση αποδίδοντάς τες σε έναν γλωσσικό καθωσπρεπισμό της εποχής της μεταπολίτευσης (; ) ενώ τώρα δηλώνει ότι αισθάνεται απενοχοποιημένη χάρη στην αργκό των πιτσιρικιών. Κι έτσι αποφασίζει να χρησιμοποιήσει λέξεις όπως "φασώνομαι" για να αποδώσει το "necking" που στην πρώτη μετάφραση τη δυσκόλεψε (γιατί άραγε; ) ή το "δεν υπάρχει".

Ακολουθεί το απόσπασμα:

"Θα σε σκοτώσει ο μπαμπάς", μου λεει. "Θα σε σκοτώσει". Εγώ ούτε που πρόσεχα όμως. Άλλο σκεφτόμουνα εγώ -μια τρέλα. "Ξέρεις τι θα 'θελα;" της λέω. "Ξέρεις τι διάολο θα 'θελα να γίνω; Λέω, ας πούμε, άμα ήτανε στο χέρι μου;"
"Τι; Μη λες παλιόλογα".
"Ξέρεις ένα τραγούδι που λέει όταν κορμί πιάνει κορμί, στη σίκαλη, στα στάχια; Ε, θα 'θελα..."
"Όταν κορμί σμίγει κορμί, στη σίκαλη, στα στάχια", μου λέει η δικιά μου. Ποίημα είναι. Του Ρόμπερτ Μπερνς [....]
¨Εγώ νόμιζα πως λέει όταν κορμί πιάνει κορμί, της λέω. Αλλά τελοσπάντων, φαντάσου παιδάκια, όλο παιδάκια, που θα 'ναι σ' ένα μεγάλο χωράφι με σίκαλη και που θα παίζουνε ξερωγωκάτι, ένα παιχνίδι. Μιλάμε, χιλιάδες παιδάκια, κι εκεί γύρω να μην είναι κανείς -κανένας μεγάλος, λέω, δηλαδή -μονάχα εγώ. Κι εγώ θα στέκομαι άκρη άκρη σ΄ένα ξεκούδουνο (!) γκρεμό. Και η δουλειά μου εμένα θα 'ναι να τα πιάνω εκεί που θα κοντεύουνε να πέσουνε στο γκρεμό -λέω, ας πούμε, εκεί που τρέχουνε και που δεν βλέπουνε πού πάνε, εγώ θα πρέπει να πετιέμαι από κάπου και να τα πιάνω.. Μόνο αυτό θα 'κανα όλη μέρα. Θα 'μουνα ξερωγώ στη σίκαλη, στα στάχια, ο πιάστης. Τελείως παράνοια είναι, και το ξέρω, αλλά μόνο αυτό θα 'θελα εγώ στο βάθος βάθος. Το ξέρω που είναι παράνοια.
Η δικιά μου έκανε ώρα να μιλήσει. Κι ύστερα, όταν μίλησε, είπε μόνο "Ο μπαμπάς θα σε σκοτώσει"
"Σκασίλα μου κι αν με σκοτώσει", της λέω.

Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε. Κατσέρ στο μπέιζμπολ δεν υπάρχει. Στην επίσημη ορολογία λέγεται λήπτης (χάλια, αλλά έτσι είναι).
Τη λέξη πιάστης την έχω συναντήσει μόνο ως σύνθετη. Η πιο εκπληκτική: επάγγελμα... δαμαλοπιάστης! Έτσι έγραφε στην ταυτότητα ενός θείου μιας κολλητής μου, Θεός σχωρέστον. Ομολογώ ότι δεν μου πολυαρέσει. Επίσης ομολογώ ότι προτιμώ τον φύλακα. Με άλλα λόγια, δεν τη θεωρώ επιτυχημένη ως εναλλακτική επιλογή. Αλλά, τελοσπάντων, γούστα είναι αυτά.

Επίσης απορώ κάπως με την άποψη ότι η μεταπολιτευτική εποχή διακρινόταν από κάποιου είδους γλωσσικό πουριτανισμό. Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι συνέβαινε ακριβώς το αντίθετο; Υποψιάζομαι ότι η κυρία Μαστοράκη προβάλλει στην εποχή τον δικό της νεανικό δισταγμό, τον οποίο και συμμερίζομαι απόλυτα. Βέβαια, για να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο, ακόμα και η επανέκδοση του πρωτότυπου μοιάζει πιο απελευθερωμένη, αφού τα f... you έχουν γίνει fuck you (και ξέρουμε ότι η κοινωνία του ήρωα είναι άκρως συντηρητική), αλλά γιατί το crap πρέπει να μεταφραστεί μαβλακεία; Το crap δεν είναι nonce word, άρα γιατί θα έπρεπε να αποδοθεί με μια τέτοια; 
Ομοίως, γιατί θα πρέπει να αποδώσει κανείς το necking ως φασώνομαι; Το χαϊδολογιέμαι -ή ακόμα και το χαμουρεύομαι, αν το θέλει πιο αλήτικο- δεν θα ήταν απείρως προτιμότερο προκειμένου να αποδοθεί η εποχή και το κλίμα της;
Αλλά εκεί που πιστεύω ότι υπερβάλλει με τους ιδιωματισμούς είναι εκείνο το "ξεκούδουνος". Από πού κι ως πού ξεκούδουνος το crazy; Στην πρώτη μετάφραση γράφει τρελογκρεμός (στο χείλος ενός τρελογκρεμού, για την ακρίβεια). "Στέκομαι φύλακας στο χείλος ενός τρελογκρεμού".

Τέλος πάντων, όλα αυτά ως πρώτο υλικό για συζήτηση. Άλλωστε δεν έχω διαβάσει την καινούργια μετάφραση για να έχω συνολική άποψη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2014)

​Στα γερμανικά, ο τίτλος του βιβλίου έχει αποδοθεί ως *Der Fä​nger im Roggen* και η μετάφραση αποδίδεται στον Heinrich Böll αυτοπροσώπως. Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο της γερμανικής βίκη, η μετάφραση του Μπελ, το 1962, βασίστηκε στην αγγλική έκδοση του Penguin, όπου είχαν ήδη γίνει περισσότερες από 800 παρεμβάσεις σε σχέση με το πρωτότυπο. Πάντα σύμφωνα με τη βίκη, ο Μπελ «ξανακοίταξε» την προηγούμενη μετάφραση της Ελβετίδας Ιρένε Μιλόν (Irene Muehlon), η οποία είχε αποδώσει το βιβλίο στα γερμανικά με τίτλο _Der Mann im Roggen_ (Ο άνθρωπος/άνδρας στη σίκαλη), με βάση επίσης την αγγλική έκδοση, λίγο μετά τη δημοσίευση του πρωτοτύπου, αλλά (πάντα σύμφωνα με τη γερμανική βίκη) «με αποτυχημένη απόδοση της νεανικής γλώσσας και παραλείποντας μεγάλα κομμάτια κειμένου».
Το βιβλίο ξαναμεταφράστηκε στα γερμανικά και «εκσυγχρονίστηκε» γλωσσικά από τον Άικε Σένφελντ (Eike Schönfeld) το 2003, χωρίς να αλλάξει ο τίτλος του.

Σύμφωνα με το Duden, Fä​nger είναι (1) αυτός που πιάνει ζώα και (2) ο catcher. Το Pons, μας ενημερώνει μόνο για τη δεύτερη σημασία (και μάλιστα, στο αντίστροφο): ρισίβερ = Fänger. Τέλος, σύμφωνα με τον Θησαυρό του Πανεπιστημίου της Λιψίας, η λέξη Fä​nger σημαίνει, γενικότερα, αυτόν που συλλαμβάνει κάτι (τα παραδείγματα αναφέρονται όχι μόνο στη σύλληψη ζώων, αλλά και σε βιταμίνες ή μόρια που λειτουργούν ως μηχανισμοί σύλληψης στοιχείων). Παρ' όλα αυτά, το γράφημα συνηθέστερων συνειρμών που συνοδεύουν τον όρο δείχνουν ότι κυριαρχεί το "Der Fänger im Roggen".




Πού θέλω να καταλήξω με αυτή τη φλύαρη παράθεση στοιχείων;

Πρώτο και κύριο, ότι ακόμη και *αν υπάρχει* (έστω ως δεύτερη σημασία) η απόδοση ενός όρου ενός αθλήματος που είναι εξίσου μη οικείο στους Γερμανούς όσο και σε εμάς, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι απαραίτητα σωστή η επιλογή της μετάφρασης ένα προς ένα, ακόμη και αν την κάνει ένας Χάινριχ Μπελ. Πολύ περισσότερο όταν η κύρια σημασία δεν είναι απαραίτητα θετική (δες, π.χ. Rattenfänger von Hameln) και σίγουρα δεν αποδίδει την εικόνα του αποσπάσματος που παρέθεσε ο Νίκελ πιο πάνω. Από την άλλη όμως, ίσως και να δημιουργεί σωστούς συνειρμούς.

Δεύτερο, και ίσως σημαντικότερο όμως είναι ότι, όπως αποδεικνύει το γράφημα, η συγκεκριμένη επιλογή *δημιούργησε* στα γερμανικά μια εξειδικευμένη νέα σύναψη, ανάλογη με τον δικό μας «Φύλακα στη σίκαλη», που δεν έκριναν σωστό να την ανατρέψουν στη νεότερη, εκσυγχρονισμένη μετάφραση.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2014)

daeman said:


> Τα οποία παιδιά της πόλης, εδώ ή στις ΗΠΑ, μπορεί να μην έχουν κυλιστεί σε σταροχώραφα ή στη σίκαλη —να τα τσιμπάνε τα άγανα, να τα βιτσίζουνε τα στάχια, να τ' αγγίζει ο μεστωμένος καρπός και να γεμίζουνε τις χούφτες με τα σπυριά του, να τα πνίγει η σκόνη του, να νιώθουν τη χαρά του ζωντανού, μεστού και στα μάτια τους απέραντου, όντας μέσα του— αλλά τουλάχιστον σχετικές ταινίες και διαφημίσεις με χωράφια έχουν δει (μόνο τις φρυγανιές -και σίκαλης, μάλιστα- να βάλουμε, έχει χορτάσει το μάτι τους), «θερισμός» ξέρουνε τι θα πει και την εικόνα του όλο και κάπου την έχουνε δει, έστω και σαν φωτογραφία ή ζωγραφιά. Μπορεί να μην είναι βίωμα, γνώση όμως είναι κι ο νους μάλλον προς τα κει θα πάει.
> Άμα είναι έτσι, να μη λέμε «καλαμπόκι», αλλά «κορνφλέικς» που θα 'ναι πολύ πιο οικείο στον ανήλικο αναγνώστη. :huh:


Συμφωνώ, όπως και με τα όσα προανέφερε η Palavra στο #6, πως η άποψη της κας Μαστοράκη για τη σχέση των προ τριακονταετίας παιδιών με τη «σίκαλη» περιγράφεται πολύ διαφορετική απ' ό,τι είναι βέβαιο πως ήταν: τα παιδιά όλα ήξεραν (μάλλον γενικά κι αόριστα) ότι η σίκαλη είναι ένα δημητριακό, κι έτσι μπορούσαν κάλλιστα να την οπτικοποιήσουν, να την φανταστούν με τα μάτια του μυαλού τους — κι ας μην την είχαν δει ποτέ με τα μάτια της όρασής τους, κι ας μην μπορούσαν να τη διακρίνουν στο χωράφι απ' το κριθάρι ή τη βρόμη αν τα 'βλεπαν στην πράξη. Την είχαν άλλωστε ήδη βρει στα βιβλία και στα αναγνωστικά τους απ' τα μικράτα τους (π.χ. βλ. _Νεοελληνικά Αναγνώσματα_ Γ' Γυμνασίου ΟΕΔΒ 1966: http://content.yudu.com/Library/A1xwpv/1966/resources/149.htm· η λ. «σίκαλη» δίνεται χωρίς παραπομπή στο γλωσσάρι στο τέλος του βιβλίου, διότι θεωρείται συνηθέστατη και γνωστή για παιδί της τρίτης γυμνασίου). Βρίσκω δε ότι η γνωριμία των παιδιών με τη σίκαλη άρχιζε (για όσα δεν την γνώριζαν ήδη) με τη _Φυτολογία _της Α' Γυμνασίου (βλ. π.χ. ΟΕΔΒ 1971).


----------



## Palavra (Apr 22, 2014)

Πέρα από αυτό επίσης, ήθελα να προσθέσω με αφορμή τον προβληματισμό για τη «σίκαλη» ένα γενικότερο σχόλιο: είμαι της άποψης πως όταν κάτι δεν είναι απαραίτητα γνωστό στο ευρύ κοινό, δεν είναι απαραίτητο να το αλλάζουμε στη μετάφραση ή να το εξηγούμε με πολύ απλούς όρους για να γίνει κατανοητό, αλλά είναι προτιμότερο να το αφήσουμε στον αναγνώστη που, πιστεύω, αν δεν ξέρει κάτι, θα φροντίσει να το μάθει για να καταλάβει τι διαβάζει.


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2014)

Palavra said:


> είναι προτιμότερο να το αφήσουμε στον αναγνώστη που, πιστεύω, αν δεν ξέρει κάτι, θα φροντίσει να το μάθει για να καταλάβει τι διαβάζει.



Υπάρχουν ωστόσο ακόμα πιο δύσκολες περιπτώσεις:
Keep the Aspidistra Flying > Κρατήστε σφιχτά το μικροαστισμό σας
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7242-aspidistra-ασπιδίστρα


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 22, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μελάνη, τι λέει η ισπανική βίκη στη συζήτηση που έχει για τον τίτλο; Βλέπω ότι στα ισπανικά υπάρχουν ήδη δύο βερσιόν. (Σκέφτηκα να δούμε τι λύσεις έχουν δοθεί και σε άλλες γλώσσες.)


Η παλιά μετάφραση, του 1961 στην Αργεντινή, απέδωσε τον τίτλο ως "Ο κρυμμένος κυνηγός". Το 1978 ξαναμεταφράστηκε, στην Ισπανία αυτή τη φορά, ως "Ο φύλακας στη σίκαλη". Η επιλογή του τίτλου σχολιάστηκε αρνητικά από τουλάχιστον έναν αργεντινό κριτικό, ως υπερβολικά κυριολεκτική μετάφραση, σε αντίθεση με την πρώτη, την οποία θεωρεί πιο κοντά στο πνεύμα του βιβλίου. Ωστόσο η δεύτερη εκδοχή ήταν πλέον η επίσημη και με την έγκριση του Σάλιντζερ (δεν ξέρω λεπτομέρειες για συμβόλαια και τέτοια δεν λέει), και όλες οι επόμενες εκδοχές στα ισπανικά έχουν αυτόν τον τίτλο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2014)

Τζένη Μαστοράκη μέσω nickel said:


> [...]Επομένως όλο αυτό ήταν μια «λύση μεταφραστικής ανάγκης», δεδομένου ότι ο υπερπροστατευτικός Τζ. Ντ. Σάλιντζερ έθεσε απαράβατο όρο, μέσω του ατζέντη του, να μεταφράζεται κυριολεκτικά ο τίτλος του βιβλίου, ύστερα από ορισμένες «ερμηνευτικές αποδόσεις» που τον εξόργισαν σε άλλες χώρες του εξωτερικού.





AoratiMelani said:


> Το 1978 ξαναμεταφράστηκε, στην Ισπανία αυτή τη φορά, ως "Ο φύλακας στη σίκαλη". Η επιλογή του τίτλου σχολιάστηκε αρνητικά από τουλάχιστον έναν αργεντινό κριτικό, ως υπερβολικά κυριολεκτική μετάφραση, σε αντίθεση με την πρώτη, την οποία θεωρεί πιο κοντά στο πνεύμα του βιβλίου. Ωστόσο η δεύτερη εκδοχή ήταν πλέον η επίσημη και με την έγκριση του Σάλιντζερ (δεν ξέρω λεπτομέρειες για συμβόλαια και τέτοια δεν λέει), και όλες οι επόμενες εκδοχές στα ισπανικά έχουν αυτόν τον τίτλο.


Αυτό με την έγκριση του Σάλιντζερ συμβαδίζει και με αυτό που λέει η Τζένη Μαστοράκη (παρεμπ, και στα γαλλικά, ο τίτλος *L'Attrape-cœurs* τραβηγμένος μού φαίνεται —και προφανώς ο Σάλιντζερ με αυτές τις μεταφράσεις θα ήταν δυσαρεστημένος). Αλλά και με αυτή την οπτική γωνία, της επιθυμίας του συγγραφέα δηλαδή, η προσθήκη «στα στάχια» δεν δικαιολογείται εύκολα...


----------



## Themis (Apr 22, 2014)

Για "Φύλακα στο σικαλοχώραφο" δεν νομίζω ότι θα υπήρχε αντίρρηση. Ο "(παιδο)πιάστης" μπορεί να φέρει στο μυαλό παιδοφιλία ή ποιος ξέρει τί άλλο.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Apr 22, 2014)

Προτείνω να δούμε ένα ένα τα στοιχεία της υπόθεσης. Τα αντιμετωπίζω διαδοχικά και δίνω τις προσωπικές μου απαντήσεις.

*Έχει δικαίωμα ένας μεταφραστής να αναθεωρεί παλαιότερη μετάφρασή του;*
Ασφαλώς ναι, κατά την ίδια λογική που και ο συγγραφέας έχει το δικαίωμα να επανέλθει —όχι να επανέλθει, να επανέρχεται— σε παλιότερα κείμενά του και να τα ξαναπλάθει. Αυτό με την αυτονόητη προϋπόθεση ότι το κάνει (ο μεταφραστής) παρακινημένος από το ευγενές σαράκι του επαγγέλματος, την επιδίωξη της τελειότητας (και όχι για λόγους άλλους, π.χ. εμπορικούς ή πολιτικούς). Επιπλέον, είναι, νομίζω, γενικά αποδεκτό ότι κάθε γενιά έχει το δικαίωμα να προσεγγίζει με νέες μεταφράσεις κείμενα που έχουν γίνει από παλιότερα γνωστά.

*Καλά έκανε η Μαστοράκη που ξανάπιασε τη μετάφραση του Σάλιντζερ;*
Βεβαίως, και από το αποτέλεσμα θα κριθεί ποια απόπειρά της ήταν καλύτερη.

*Έχει δικαίωμα ο κάθε μεταφραστής (είτε ο ίδιος, όπως στην παραπάνω περίπτωση, είτε άλλος επιγενέστερος) να αλλάζει τον τίτλο ενός έργου που έχει μεταφραστεί και κυκλοφορήσει παλαιότερα;*
Ναι καταρχήν. Εκτός από τα ευρέως καθιερωμένα, αυτά που έχουν γίνει αγαπητά (ίσως και χάρη ακριβώς στον τίτλο), που έχουν περάσει στη λαϊκή κουλτούρα, αυτά που ανήκουν στο απόθεμα κοινών γνώσεων που περιμένει κανείς να το αναγνωρίζουν σχεδόν όλοι όσοι διαθέτουν ένα επίπεδο καλλιέργειας (όχι κατ’ ανάγκη σχολικής). Λόγου χάρη, δεν υπάρχει λόγος ο Κόμης Μοντεχρήστος να γίνεται Κόμης Μόντε Κρίστο επί το ορθότερο, ούτε ο Δον Κιχώτης (με ωμέγα) να γίνεται Ντον Κισότε, ούτε οι Είκοσι χιλιαδες λεύγες να μετατραπούν σε Εξήντα χιλιάδες ναυτικά μίλια (ή 111120 χιλιόμετρα).

*Ανήκει Ο φύλακας στη σίκαλη σ’ εκείνα τα έργα που μπορούν πλέον να θεωρηθούν καθιερωμένα και για τα οποία η αλλαγή του τίτλου βρίσκει εμπόδιο την αντίδραση του κοινού;*
Μάλλον ναι. Συμφωνώ και εγώ με τον προλαλήσαντα ότι το βιβλίο αυτό «έχει μεγαλώσει μια γενιά». Με βάση το ρητό ότι το καλύτερο είναι εχθρός του καλού, θα μπορούσαμε να συζητούμε λεπτές αποχρώσεις, αν θα ήταν προτιμότερο ο φύλακας-άγγελος ή ο παιδοφύλακας στα χωράφια της σίκαλης ή στα σταροχώραφα, αλλά ο δεδομένος τίτλος, κατά τη γνώμη μου, κερδίζει σε οικονομία και αμεσότητα, και χάρη σ’ αυτές, καθώς και στο μικρό μυστήριο που υποβάλλει (ποιος φυλάει τι; ποια σίκαλη; τι δουλειά έχει η σίκαλη στη ζωή ενός έφηβου κολεγιόπαιδου με υπαρξιακό άγχος;) αποτελεί ισχυρό κίνητρο για εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος.

*Δικαιολογείται η νέα παραλλαγή του τίτλου; Είναι καλύτερη από την προηγούμενη;*
Πρώτον, δεν είναι πιο ακριβής. Δεν υπήρχε σφάλμα στην προηγούμενη που να χρειάζεται διόρθωση. Δεύτερον, δεν είναι πιο ελκυστική. Πείτε μου, σας παρακαλώ, μπορείτε στα σοβαρά να συστήσετε ένα βιβλίο, να μιλήσετε για ένα βιβλίο, να ανακαλέσετε στη μνήμη ένα βιβλίο που ο τίτλος του είναι _Στη σίκαλη, στα στάχια, ο πιάστης;_ Σκεφτείτε ένα αγόρι που θέλει να πλησιάσει το αντικείμενο του πόθου του, ένα κορίτσι, και να του πιάσει κουβέντα: «Έχεις διαβάσει ένα βιβλίο που λέγεται _Στη σίκαλη, στα στάχια, ο πιάστης_;» Ή «Τι είναι αυτό που διαβάζετε, δεσποινίς;» «Το _Στη σίκαλη, στα στάχια, ο πιάστης_».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2014)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Σκεφτείτε ένα αγόρι που θέλει να πλησιάσει το αντικείμενο του πόθου του, ένα κορίτσι, *και να του πιάσει κουβέντα*: «Έχεις διαβάσει ένα βιβλίο που λέγεται _Στη σίκαλη, στα στάχια, ο πιάστης_;» Ή «Τι είναι αυτό που διαβάζετε, δεσποινίς;» «Το _Στη σίκαλη, στα στάχια, ο πιάστης_».


Και ιδού οι γλωσσικές και εκφραστικές δυνατότητες που ανοίγει ο νέος τίτλος με την παραθετικότητά του: Το βιβλίο, το αγόρι, ο κουβεντοπιάστης...

Και θυμίζω ότι όσα γράφουμε με γκρίζο χρώμα είναι λίγο εκτός θέματος, λίγο απόπειρα χαλάρωσης...


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 22, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους! 

Πιάστης (μπλιαχ), ξε-πιάστης, διαβάστε μαζί μια "τριλογία" μυθιστορημάτων ενηλικίωσης (bildungsroman ντε!). Καλοκαιράκι έρχεται... :) 

The Catcher in the Rye - J. D. Salinger
Vernon God Little - DBC Pierre
The Brief and Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao - Junot Diaz 

Καλή ανάγνωση, αν και είμαι λίγο εκτός θέματος...


----------



## SBE (Apr 22, 2014)

rogne said:


> Να αλλάξεις τα σχέδιά σου και να το διαβάσεις! :)


Αυτό το περίμενα ότι θα το έλεγε κάποιος, αλλά δεν υπάρχει χρόνος για όλα. Επίσης, κοιτάζοντας τη λίστα με τα 100 βιβλία του 20ου αιώνα (από Γάλλους), βλέπω ότι έχω διαβάσει τα περισσότερα. Και θυμάμαι αμυδρά τα μισά. Επομένως δεν πειράζει ένα παραπάνω, ένα παρακάτω. Ειδικά τώρα που πέρασα την ηλικία που θα επηρέαζε το μήνυμα του έργου.


----------



## mirilien (Apr 22, 2014)

Ο πιάστης;  Τι μου θυμίζει ... τι μου θυμίζει ...

Α, ναι ...


----------



## Earion (Apr 28, 2014)

*Χρήστος Χωμενίδης. Ο Χόλντεν Κώλφηλντ κι εγώ*

*Ο Χόλντεν Κώλφηλντ κι εγώ*

Από τον Χρήστο Χωμενίδη 

*J. **D. **Salinger, **Ο φύλακας στη σίκαλη, **μετάφραση Τζένη Μαστοράκη, **Επίκουρος, Αθήνα 1978, σελ. 255*

Πρωτοδιάβασα τον _Φύλακα στη σίκαλη _το καλοκαίρι του 1978. Είχε μόλις κυκλοφορήσει στην Ελλάδα, από τις εκδόσεις Επίκουρος, με την ίδια ακριβώς μορφή —το ασημί εξώφυλλο και το πανομοιότυπο οπισθόφυλλο— και την ίδια μετάφραση της Τζένης Μαστοράκη που κυκλοφορεί και σήμερα. Το ’κανε φύλλο και φτερό ο πατέρας μου, υπογράμμισε τις παραγράφους που τον συγκινούσαν περισσότερο κι ύστερα το ’δωσε σε μένα. Όταν το πρωτοάνοιξα, παρατηρούσε —νομίζω— με την άκρη του ματιού του τις αντιδράσεις μου.

Δεν είχα έρθει μέχρι τότε σε επαφή με τίποτα παρόμοιο. Δεν θα μπορούσα καν να φανταστώ ότι τρεις μέρες από τη ζωή ενός εφήβου (ενός σχεδόν «μεγάλου» δηλαδή για τα δικά μου δεδομένα) ήταν δυνατόν να αποτελέσουν υλικό για μυθιστόρημα. Εντάξει. Είχα διαβάσει βιβλία με ανήλικους ήρωες, όμως εκείνοι ήταν ήρωες αληθινοί και ζούσαν ζωές πιο περιπετειώδεις από του κάθε σχεδόν ενήλικου που γνώριζα: Ο _Δεκαπενταετής πλοίαρχος _του Ιουλίου Βερν και τα παιδιά της _Οικογένειας Ελβετών Ροβινσώνων, _ο _Μόγλυ _και ο _Χωκ Φιν. _Ακόμα και ο _Τομ Σώγιερ _—φλώρος σε σύγκριση με τον Χωκ Φιν— παρασύρεται, μπαίνει στη σχεδία και διαπλέει τον Μισισιπή...

Επίσης, είχα μαύρα μεσάνυχτα σχετικά με τον χωρόχρονο του _Φύλακα στη σίκαλη, _τη μεταπολεμική Νέα Υόρκη. Και ο συγγραφέας δεν καταβάλλει την παραμικρή προσπάθεια για να μυήσει τον αναγνώστη στο κλίμα. Τουναντίον:
Αν θέλετε λοιπόν στ’ αλήθεια να τ’ ακούσετε, τότε πρώτο και κύριο μπορεί να περιμένετε πως θα σας πω πού γεννήθηκα, και τι φρίκη που ήτανε τα παιδικά μου χρόνια, και τι φτιάχνανε οι δικοί μου πριν με κάνουνε, κι ένα σωρό αηδίες και ξεράσματα καταπώς στον _Δαβίδ Κόπερφηλντ, _όμως δεν έχω όρεξη να πιάνω τέτοιες ιστορίες. Πριν απ’ όλα, αυτά τα πράγματα τα βαριέμαι όσο δεν παίρνει...

Έτσι, επιθετικά και «αφιλόξενα», ξεκινάει η αφήγηση...

Παρ’ όλα αυτά, τον _Φύλακα στη σίκαλη _τον ρούφηξα κι ας μου ήταν φανερό πως τίποτα το εντυπωσιακό —ή, έστω, το απολαυστικό— δεν επρόκειτο να συμβεί στον γερο-Χόλντεν (το «γέρο» το κολλάει ο ίδιος σε όποιον αναφέρεται, ανεξαρτήτως ηλικίας), ο οποίος έχει αποβληθεί σαν σκράπας από το αριστοκρατικό σχολείο Πένσυ και βολοδέρνει στους δρόμους χριστουγεννιάτικα επειδή διστάζει να αντιμετωπίσει τους γονείς του. Το «Πένσυ» θύμιζε κάπως το Κολλέγιο Αθηνών όπου φοιτούσα εγώ, κανένας όμως απολύτως από τους δικούς μας κακούς μαθητές δεν παρουσίαζε ως προσωπικότητα το ενδιαφέρον του Χόλντεν Κώλφηλντ. Κι αν κάποιον τον πετάγανε έξω, θα καλούσαν τους γονείς του να τον παραλάβουν —δεν θα τον άφηναν επ’ ουδενί να φύγει νύχτα μοναχός του... Και η Αθήνα —συλλογιζόμουν με ζήλια— δεν είναι τόσο χαώδης ώστε να χαθείς μέσα της, δεν διαθέτει ξενοδοχεία και μπαρ που να δέχονται δεκαεξάρηδες, παιδιά του ασανσέρ που να σου στέλνουν πουτάνες στο δωμάτιο και τζαζ ορχήστρες να παίζουν για να χορεύεις. Ίσως πάλι και να ’χε κι εγώ να μην το ’ξερα...

Διάβασα για δεύτερη φορά τον _Φύλακα_ _στη σίκαλη _στα δεκαέξι, στο πρωτότυπο, και κατ’ αρχήν με εντυπωσίασε το πόσο απλά ήταν τα αγγλικά του. Έμαθα και τη λέξη «phony», που η Τζένη Μαστοράκη αποδίδει στα ελληνικά ως «κάλπης», το μόνο που μου χτύπαγε πάντα άσχημα στην κατά τα άλλα υποδειγματική μετάφραση της —προσωπικά μάλλον θα προτιμούσα το «δήθεν». Το 1982 ήμουν συνομήλικος με τον Χόλντεν Κώλφηλντ και η μουντή ατμόσφαιρα που επικρατούσε γύρω μου μετά τον θάνατο του πατέρα μου μού επέτρεψε να ταυτιστώ περισσότερο μαζί του. Με εξενεύριζε βέβαια κάθε τόσο —«εγώ αν ήμουν στη θέση του», σκεφτόμουν, «θα κοίταγα να το γλεντήσω περισσότερο». Ήταν σαν να απευθύνομαι όχι σε κάποιο άλλο πρόσωπο —και μάλιστα φανταστικό—, αλλά σε ένα κομμάτι του εαυτού μου...

Στο πρώτο έτος της Νομικής, διάβασα ξανά τον _Φύλακα_, καθώς και τα υπόλοιπα βιβλία του Τζ. Ντ. Σάλιντζερ: _Ιδανική μέρα για μπανανόψαρα_, _Φράνυ και Ζούι_, _Εννέα ιστορίες. _Άρχισα παράλληλα να συχνάζω στα ευάριθμα αλλά θρυλικά εν Αθήναις «αμέρικαν μπαρ»: στο υπόγειο 17 της οδού Βουκουρεστίου, στο Galaxy της Σταδίου και στο Au Revoir της Πατησίων. Υπήρξαν καναδυό φορές που έβγαινα μισοπιωμένος από το Au Revoir, με τους γιακάδες του παλτού μου όρθιους και το τσιγάρο κολλημένο στα χείλια και πόζαρα —για τον εαυτό μου αποκλειστικά— σαν άλλος Χόλντεν. Αλλά στο απέναντί μου Μπρόντγουαιη έπαιζε η Κάτια Δανδουλάκη και η πλατεία Αμερικής δεν είχε ακόμα ούτε καν μαύρους...

Κουβεντιάζοντας με ανθρώπους που διέθεταν άφθονη κοινωνική πείρα και αποκτώντας μέρα με τη μέρα κι εγώ τη δική μου, άρχισα βαθμιαία να συνειδητοποιώ γιατί ήταν τόσο δύσκολο να γραφτεί στα ελληνικά ένα μυθιστόρημα σαν τον _Φύλακα στη σίκαλη _ή τον _Απατεώνα Φέλιξ Κρόουλ _του Τόμας Μαν, να γυριστεί μια ταινία σαν τον _Επαναστάτη χωρίς αιτία _ή σαν το _Ruble_ _Fish_ (ελληνικός τίτλος: Ο _αταίριαστος_) του Κόπολα, που τόση αίσθηση είχε κάνει το 1983 όταν είχε πρωτοπροβληθεί. Όχι επειδή εδώ είχαμε αμέτρητες αιτίες για να επαναστατούμε διαρκώς (όπως επέμενε η επίσημη Αριστερά), αλλά επειδή το ντόπιο κατεστημένο ήταν —και παραμένει— τόσο σαθρό, ώστε κάθε κατά μέτωπον επίθεση εναντίον του να οδηγείται κατά κανόνα σε παρωδία.

Το ρεμπελιό του Χόλντεν Κώλφηλντ προϋποθέτει μια οικογένεια με αυστηρότατες αρχές, με αυστηρότατη —αν μη τι άλλο— τήρηση των προσχημάτων. Η διά της πλαστογραφίας ντόλτσε βίτα του Φέλιξ Κρόουλ (καθώς και του «μικρού αδελφού του» Τόμας Ρίπλεη της Πατρίτσια Χάισμιθ) προϋποθέτει μια κοινωνία όπου σχεδόν κανένας άλλος δεν πλαστογραφεί. Για να αποδομήσεις, πρέπει να υπάρχουν δομές. Όποιος χτίζει ή γκρεμίζει στην Ελλάδα οφείλει να έχει συμφιλιωθεί εκ των προτέρων με την πραγματικότητα της κινούμενης άμμου...

Διάβασα για πέμπτη φορά τον _Φύλακα στη σίκαλη _μετά τον θάνατο του Τζ. Ντ. Σάλιντζερ. Απ’ την ηλικιακή απόσταση που με χωρίζει πλέον από τον ήρωα του, μπορώ —νομίζω— να αντιληφθώ ευκρινέστερα τι καθιστά το εν λόγω μυθιστόρημα μοναδικό, προορισμένο να θαυμάζεται στο διηνεκές: Ο Χόλντεν Κώλφηλντ —όπως κάθε εμβληματικός ήρωας— διαθέτει μια μοναδική ματιά πάνω στον κόσμο όλο. Είναι ο παρατηρητής που όχι απλώς αλλοιώνει το παρατηρούμενο αλλά το αφομοιώνει πλήρως και το ξαναδημιουργεί. Ο ιατροδικαστικής ακρίβειας ρεαλισμός του αποτελεί ψεύδος —οι ατέρμονες διαδρομές του δεν ενώνουν υπαρκτά σημεία του χάρτη (όπως προσπαθεί να μας πείσει χρησιμοποιώντας αληθινά τοπωνύμια), αλλά διαδραματίζονται εντός του.

«Αφού σε τρώει τέτοια νοσταλγία, αντί να ξεφουρνίζεις και να ξαναξεφουρνίζεις διηγήματα για τη Σκιάθο, γιατί δεν επιστρέφεις εκεί πέρα να ηρεμήσεις;», ρώτησε κάποτε ένας εξυπνάκιας τον Παπαδιαμάντη. «Διότι», θα ’ταν η απάντηση, «η Σκιάθος που εγώ περιγράφω δεν πλέει στις Σποράδες αλλά μέσα στην ψυχή μου...». Το ίδιο και η Νέα Υόρκη του Τζ. Ντ. Σάλιντζερ, στην οποία όποτε παγώνει η λίμνη του Σέντραλ Παρκ, οι πάπιες της μεταμορφώνονται σε κορίτσια με κοντές φουστίτσες και με πέδιλα του πατινάζ.

Όταν είχα πρωτοβρεθεί στη Νέα Υόρκη, το χειμώνα του 1995, ανέβηκα ένα σούρουπο την Πέμπτη Λεωφόρο —_«σαράντα ένα απίθανα τετράγωνα!»— _πεταρίζοντας το ρουθούνια για να εισπνεύσω αέρα Χόλντεν Κώλφηλντ. «Είσαι στα μέρη του επιτέλους», έλεγα στον εαυτό μου, «τα βήματά του ακολουθείς κι ας έχουν περάσει πενήντα χρόνια!». Του κάκου. Ίχνος δεν ένιωθα από την αναμενόμενη συγκίνηση. Αφού τουρτούρισα καλά καλά, μπήκα στο Στάρμπακς της γωνίας, κάθησα στο πάγκο μπροστά στη βιτρίνα και έβγαλα από την τσέπη μου τον _Φύλακα στη σίκαλη. _Τον άνοιξα σε μια τυχαία σελίδα και —σαν να είχα τρίψει το λυχνάρι του Αλαντίν— ακαριαία με περιέβαλε η σωστή, μαγική ατμόσφαιρα. Το ίδιο θαύμα θα συνέβαινε, δεν πά’ να βρισκόμουν στην Αθήνα είτε στο στρατόπεδο «Μακεδονομάχων» στην Κοζάνη... ▲

_The Athens Review of Books_, έτος 1, τεύχος 5 (Μάρτιος 2010), σ. 14-15.


----------



## Earion (Apr 28, 2014)

*Τζένη Μαστοράκη. Μια βαλίτσα γεμάτη στρατιωτάκια (και άλλες σημειώσεις για τον Σάλιντζερ)*

*Μια βαλίτσα γεμάτη στρατιωτάκια*
(και άλλες σημειώσεις για τον Σάλιντζερ)

Από την Τζένη Μαστοράκη

ΤΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΑ TOY TZ. NT. ΣΑΛΙΝΤΖΕΡ ΣΤΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ
_Ψηλή σηκώστε στέγη, ξυλουργοί. Σίμορ, συστατικά στοιχεία_, μτφρ. Αύγουστος Κορτώ, Καστανιώτη, Αθήνα 2010
_Φράνυ και Ζούι_, μτφρ. Κώστας Αλάτσης, Επίκουρος, Αθήνα 1983
_Ιδανική μέρα για μπανανόψαρα_, μτφρ. Άρης Σφακιανάκης, Γράμματα, Αθήνα 1982
Ο _φύλακας στη σίκaλη_, μτφρ. Τζένη Μαστοράκη, Επίκουρος, Αθήνα 1978

*[**Ανήλικος παραβάτης του νόμου]* Ήταν μια φορά ένας, που δεν ήθελε να γίνει ούτε Τζερόμ ούτε Ντέηβιντ. Τα ονόματά του δεν ήξερε τι να τα κάνει. Μάλλον ούτε κι οι γονείς του ήξεραν, κι ας του τα ’χανε διαλέξει, κι έτσι τον φώναζαν «Σάνι». (Δεν είναι τόσο χάλια σαν το _γιόκας _ή το _κανακάρης _αυτό το Sonny, αλλά δυστυχώς κάτι τέτοιο σημαίνει.) «Σάνι» μπήκε στο δημοτικό, «Σάνι» και στο γυμνάσιο ώσπου, κάπου εκεί, αποφάσισε πως θα γινόταν συγγραφέας και θα υπέγραφε «Τζέρι Σάλιντζερ». Και Τζέρι έγινε (για όλους αυτούς που τον γνώρισαν από κοντά) και συγγραφέας. Για την υπογραφή του προτίμησε όμως το J.D. Όταν τον ρωτούσαν τι σημαίνουν τα αρχικά του, έλεγε: Juvenile Delinquent.

*[**Βιομηχανία* *Σάλιντζερ**]* «The Salinger industry». Ένα ιστορικό άρθρο του Τζωρτζ Στάινερ (_The_ _Nation__, _1959). Όπως και να το κάνουμε, έλεγε, «ο κύριος Τζερόμ Ντέηβιντ Σάλιντζερ δεν είναι ούτε Μολιέρος ούτε Τσέχωφ, και δεν φτάνει ούτε στο μικρό δαχτυλάκι του Μαρκ Τουέην. Καλή και η Εσμέ, καλός και ο Ντε Ντωμιέ-Σμιθ, καλή και η οικογένεια Γκλας. Αλλά όχι και να νομίζουμε πως ξαναγεννήθηκε ο Οίκος των Ατρειδών!»

*[**Γλώσσα]* Διάβασα στο προπερασμένο τεύχος το έξοχο κείμενο του Χρήστου Χωμενίδη και το σχόλιό του για το _δήθεν. _Υπάρχουν όμως κάποιοι χρονικοί λογαριασμοί που, για μένα, κάνουν τα πράγματα λίγο πιo περίπλοκα. Τα δικά μας _δήθεν _και οι _δηθενιές _έχουν μια ηλικία, πόσων; Δέκα-δεκαπέντε χρόνων; Το phoney του Σάλιντζερ, στο στόμα ενός πιτσιρικά που είναι δεκαέξι χρονών το 1941 (βλ. λ. _Εξέγερση) _προέρχεται από το 1900. Το ’77 ρισκάρισα, απλώς, την πιστότερη _παλιά _λέξη που είχα στη διάθεσή μου. Αλλά καμιά λέξη δεν διαρκεί για πάντα. Κοντεύει χρόνος που ξαναμεταφράζω τον _Φύλακα, _και τώρα πια νομίζω πως η λύση βρίσκεται αλλού.

*[**Δι’ αλληλογραφίας]* Η μισή ερωτική ζωή του συμβαίνει μέσα σε γράμματα. Πολυσέλιδα και καθημερινά (1942) στην Ούνα, την πανέμορφη κόρη του Ευγένιου Ο’Νηλ, που τελικά βαριέται τις αλληλογραφίες, ερωτεύεται τον Τσάρλι Τσάπλιν, και ο Σάλιντζερ μαθαίνει το γάμο τους από τις εφημερίδες (1943). Με γράμματα πείθει την Κλαιρ, τη δεύτερη γυναίκα του και μάνα των παιδιών του, να παρατήσει τις σπουδές της και να τον ακολουθήσει στο Κόρνις. (Όταν πρωτογνωρίζονται, εκείνη είναι 16 κι εκείνος 31.) Κάπως έτσι έριξε και την Κολίν, την τρίτη του γυναίκα και επίσημη χήρα του. Τα γράμματά του στην πιτσιρίκα Τζόις Μέιναρντ εξελίχθηκαν σε πολύ οδυνηρή ιστορία (βλ. λ. _Ρόμπα). _Ένας άλλος έρως δι’ αλληλογραφίας είχε άδοξο τέλος και αυτόπτες μάρτυρες. Στα 49 του, χωρισμένος πια, βομβαρδίζει με γράμματα μια κοπελίτσα από το Εδιμβούργο, και αποφασίζει να πάει να τη βρει. Παίρνει μαζί και τα παιδιά του, που είναι 12 και 8 χρονών. Μόλις τη βλέπει από κοντά, ξενερώνει και δε θέλει τη ζωή του. Η κόρη του σχολιάζει αργότερα πως το φόρτε του ήταν οι έρωτες εξ αποστάσεως. Όσο μεγαλύτερη η απόσταση, λέει, τόσο το καλύτερο.

*[**Εξέγερση]* Ανεπαίσθητη όμως. Το 1941 ο Χόλντεν Κώλφηλντ είναι δεκαέξι χρονών, ο Σάλιντζερ κλείνει όπου να ’ναι τα είκοσι δύο, και το διήγημα «A Slight Rebellion off Madison» προορίζεται για το χριστουγεννιάτικο τεύχος του _New_ _Yorker__. _Στις 7 Δεκεμβρίου οι Γιαπωνέζοι βομβαρδίζουν το Περλ Χάρμπορ, η Αμερική μπαίνει στον πόλεμο και το διήγημα, που κρίνεται «τραγικά ανεπίκαιρο», θα δημοσιευτεί πια τα Χριστούγεννα του 1946. Ένα χρόνο πριν, στο χριστουγεννιάτικο _Collier__’__s__, _έχει δημοσιευτεί το «I’m Crazy». Τα δυο αυτά διηγήματα θα γίνουν τα πρώτα κεφάλαια του _Φύλακα._

*[**Ζωή αλλού]* Το 1953 αγοράζει το κτήμα στο Κόρνις του Νιου _Χάμσαϊρ. _Το αγροτόσπιτο είναι σε κακό χάλι. Χρόνια και χρόνια, κουβαλάει νερό απ’ το ποταμάκι και μαστορεύει τα ξεχαρβαλωμένα. Το πιο κοντινό κατοικημένο σημείο, ώς τη δεκαετία του ’60, είναι πέντε ταφόπετρες κρυμμένες στη βλάστηση. Εκεί θα μείνει για πάντα, εκεί θα κλείσει τις γυναίκες της ζωής του (για όσο αντέξουν), εκεί θα γεννηθούν και θα μεγαλώσουν τα παιδιά του. Απ’ ό,τι λένε πάντως, ο «κύριος Τζέρι» του Κόρνις δεν ήταν ούτε μισάνθρωπος ούτε ερημίτης. Μάζευε κάθε πρωί την αλληλογραφία του από το ταχυδρομείο, έπιανε κουβέντα με τα παιδάκια στο δρόμο, έκανε βράδυ τα ψώνια του στο σούπερ μάρκετ, μπαινόβγαινε στις βιβλιοθήκες (του Ντάρμουθ κυρίως). Από τη δεκαετία του ’90 άρχισε να εμφανίζεται στα ενοριακά δείπνα της Κυριακής. Έφτανε πάντα νωρίτερα, καθόταν σε μιαν άκρη κι έγραφε σ’ ένα μπλοκάκι σπιράλ. Ολόκληρο το Κόρνις τον αγαπούσε και τον προστάτευε: οι λάθος άνθρωποι που έψαχναν να βρουν το σπίτι του, έπαιρναν λάθος οδηγίες από τους ντόπιους και κατέληγαν στα όρη και στα βουνά.

*[**Ηθοποιός της Χρονιάς]* Ο πρώτος και τελευταίος του τίτλος, το 1930, σε μια θερινή κατασκήνωση στο Μέην. Ο Σάλιντζερ είναι έντεκα χρονών. Λίγο αργότερα, όταν ο πατέρας του προσπαθεί να τον βάλει σ’ ένα μουράτο ιδιωτικό σχολείο (McBurney) και τον καλούν επιτέλους για συνέντευξη, ο Σάλιντζερ δηλώνει πως έχει δύο ενδιαφέροντα: το θέατρο και τα τροπικά ψάρια. Στο σχολείο θα μπει τελικά και θα παίξει σε δύο παραστάσεις της θεατρικής ομάδας. Γυναικείους ρόλους. Ο πατέρας του ενοχλείται, του λέει αυστηρά να μην το ξανακάνει. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, στο τέλος της δεύτερης χρονιάς παίρνει πόδι από το σχολείο.

*[**Θυμός]* (Προτιμώ ν’ αφήσω απ’ έξω το λήμμα _θρησκεία. _Ήταν μπερδεμένα τα θρησκευτικά του. Και λίγο βαρετά.) Ο Σάλιντζερ έξαλλος με όλους και με όλα. Τα σπάει με εκδότες, κριτικούς, δημοσιογράφους. Κόβει την καλημέρα ακόμα και στη μαθητριούλα του Κόρνις, που του πήρε συνέντευξη για το περιοδικάκι του σχολείου, αλλά την έδωσε σε κάποια τοπική εφημερίδα. Από εικοσάρης, που ονειρεύεται μια καριέρα στα μεγάλα περιοδικά της Αμερικής, οι επιμελητές είναι ο χειρότερος εχθρός του. Γίνεται θηρίο όταν του αλλάζουν τους τίτλους του (από δυο-τρεις που είδα, μόνο δίκιο είχε). Χαλάει φιλίες και για ένα κόμμα. (Λατρεύει όμως τους επιμελητές του _New_ _Yorker__, _που κάνουν συσκέψεις και κόντρα συσκέψεις το 1948 για ν’ αποφασίσουν αν το bananafish θα γραφτεί σαν μία ή δύο λέξεις.) Να μην ξεχάσω τις εικονογραφήσεις, που τις σιχαίνεται όσο τίποτα. Στο _Collier__’__s_ του ’45, ο τρελαμένος Χόλντεν του «I’m Mad» μοιάζει να βγαίνει από σαχλούτσικο παιδικό βιβλίο του παλιού καιρού. Μακριά παλτουδιά, βαλίτσες και καπελάκι-ρεπούμπλικα. Ένας μικρομέγαλος «Τοτός που ταξιδεύει».

*[**Ινδιάνος] *Έπειτα από έναν γερό καβγά με την αδερφή του την Ντόρις, ο Σάλιντζερ ετοιμάζει όπως όπως τη βαλίτσα του και φεύγει. Ώρες αργότερα, η μητέρα τους επιστρέφει από τα ψώνια, και τον βρίσκει να κόβει βόλτες μέσα στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας. «Μαμά», της λέει, «εγώ φεύγω για πάντα, αλλά ήθελα να σου πω ένα γεια». Είναι ντυμένος όπως πρέπει για το δρόμο: με την ινδιάνικη στολή του και όλα τα φτερά. Ο Σάλιντζερ είναι τεσσάρων χρονών, και η Ντόρις δέκα. Όταν ανοίγουν τη βαλίτσα του, τη βρίσκουν γεμάτη στρατιωτάκια.

*[**Καημοί] *Τα άπιαστα κορίτσια. Ο Σάλιντζερ μοιάζει να ερωτεύεται κυρίως αυτά. Την εποχή που προσπαθεί να ξεπεράσει την Ούνα, γράφει σ’ έναν φίλο του για να του ανακοινώσει πως ετοιμάζεται να παντρευτεί. Η νύφη, μια δεκαοχτάχρονη από τη Νέα Υόρκη, δεν έχει ιδέα και δεν θα το μάθει ποτέ. Ο Σάλιντζερ την είχε φλερτάρει μια-δυο φορές, κι από τότε, ούτε γράμμα ούτε τηλεφώνημα. Τον «σοβαρό σκοπό» τον είχε μόνο μέσα στο κεφάλι του. Ο μεγαλύτερος καημός του θα μείνει ώς το τέλος μια κοπελίτσα που είχε γνωρίσει στη Βιέννη. Σε όλα τα όνειρά του γονατίζει και της ξαναδένει τα πατίνια της στο παγοδρόμιο.

*[**Λευκός Οίκος] *Κάτι μήνες πριν από τη δολοφονία του, τον Απρίλιο του ’63, ο Κένεντι ετοιμάζεται να δεξιωθεί «ανθρώπους του πνεύματος και της τέχνης». Ο Σάλιντζερ του έχει ιδιαίτερη αδυναμία, αλλά δεν απαντάει στην επίσημη πρόσκληση. Κάποια μέρα, τον παίρνει τηλέφωνο η Τζάκι. Η γνωστή μας. Του λέει, του λέει, ο Σάλιντζερ δέχεται, αλλά δεν της κάνει τη χάρη τελικά. Τι μ’ αρέσει πιο πολύ σ’ αυτή την ιστορία; Ο τριψήφιος αριθμός του τηλεφώνου του εκείνη την εποχή: 401.

*[**Μαντεμουαζέλ] *Ο οπλίτης Σάλιντζερ στον δεύτερο παγκόσμιο. Στα ευρωπαϊκά πεδία των μαχών. Στο τέλος του πολέμου καταλήγει σ’ ένα στρατιωτικό νοσοκομείο της Νυρεμβέργης με νευρικό κλονισμό. (Εκεί γνωρίζει τη Σύλβια, την πρώτη του γυναίκα, την κουβαλάει στη Νέα Υόρκη, εξηγεί στους φίλους του πως την ερωτεύτηκε γιατί οι δυο τους επικοινωνούσαν τηλεπαθητικά, αλλά ο γάμος τους τελειώνει πάνω στους οχτώ μήνες.) Χρόνια αργότερα η κόρη του τον κατηγορεί πως τη μεγάλωσε σαν νεοσυλλεκτάκι. Με σκληραγωγία και ιστορίες από τον πόλεμο. Μέχρι να πάει στο νηπιαγωγείο, λέει, όλο φανταρίστικα τραγούδια ήξερε κι ούτε ένα «αχ, κουνελάκι». Ο Σάλιντζερ την είχε γράψει στο μαγνητόφωνο να τραγουδάει, τεσσάρων χρονών, τη «Mademoiselle from Armentieres», ένα σουξέ του Πρώτου Παγκόσμιου, κατάλληλα διασκευασμένο για τα πιο προχωρημένη ήθη του Δεύτερου. (Η Μαντεμουαζέλ είναι μια σκληρά εργαζόμενη κοπέλα που «μοχθεί για το στρατό και ξενυχτά / ανάσκελα και με τα πόδια ανοιχτά».)

*[**Νόμος και Τάξη] *Τον είπαν δικομανή, όμως η αλήθεια είναι πως, κάθε τόσο, όλο και κάτι αναγκαζόταν να αντιμετωπίσει. Βιογραφίες που γράφτηκαν ερήμην του, συνεντεύξεις που δόθηκαν και δεν δόθηκαν. Σε μία περίπτωση χρειάστηκε να φρενάρει, τουλάχιστον μέσα στην Αμερική, μια ψευτο-συνέχεια του _Φύλακα, _που ωστόσο κυκλοφόρησε στην Αγγλία _(__Sixty_ _Years_ _Later__ - __Coming_ _Through_ _the_ _Rye__). _Έδωσε μεγάλες μάχες για να μη δημοσιευτούν επιστολές του που βρέθηκαν σε ακατάλληλα χέρια. (Τα ακατάλληλα χέρια προσπάθησαν να ξεγλιστρήσουν, παραφράζοντας ό,τι δεν μπορούσαν να παραθέσουν αυτούσιο.) Κάποια στιγμή, τη δεκαετία του ’60, υπαγορεύει στον ατζέντη του τις απαιτήσεις του για κάθε μελλοντική του έκδοση: όχι εξώφυλλα με ζωγραφιές, όχι βιογραφικά. Τη φωτογραφία του την έχει αποσύρει προ πολλού.

*[**Ξεπατικωσούρες] *Μια νόστιμη ιστορία: Η δεκαοχτάχρονη Κάρολ Γκρέης είναι πολλά υποσχόμενη ηθοποιός και αρραβωνιασμένη με τον τριανταπεντάρη Γουίλιαμ Σάρογιαν. Εντυπωσιασμένη από τα γράμματα του Σάλιντζερ στην Ούνα (που είναι κολλητή της), αρχίζει να αντιγράφει αποσπάσματα και να τα βάζει στα γράμματα που στέλνει στον στρατευμένο Σάρογιαν (μιλάμε για τα χρόνια του πολέμου), για να του κάνει φιγούρα. Ο Σάρογιαν διαβάζει, μπαφιάζει, και είναι στο τσακ να διαλύσει τον αρραβώνα. Εντάξει, τελικά το πήρε το κορίτσι. Μόνο που το κορίτσι τον παράτησε, λίγα χρόνια αργότερα, για τον Γουώλτερ Ματάου.

*[**Οχυρωματικά έργα] *Άφησα απ’ έξω την _οργόνη _και την _ομοιοπαθητική, _τις μακρο-βιοτικές του μανίες. Και μ’ αυτά, και χωρίς αυτά, ο Σάλιντζερ έπιασε τα 91, τι νόημα έχουν πια; Διάλεξα τον «απόρθητο φράχτη» που συναντούσαν οι παρείσακτοι γύρω απ’ το σπιτάκι του Κόρνις, και τη μαρτυρία της κόρης του: Ο φράχτης ήταν πάντα εκείνος ο σανιδένιος, που φαίνεται στην παιδική της φωτογραφία με τον πατέρα της. Και τον σκαρφάλωνε άνετα από πολύ μικρή. Οι φήμες όμως επιμένουν. Μιλούν για χειρόγραφα κρυμμένα σε χρηματοκιβώτια μεγάλα σαν δωμάτια. Για δεκάδες μυθιστορήματα και διηγήματα. (Άλλα μαρκαρισμένα με κόκκινο, που θα πει πως είναι έτοιμα για το τυπογραφείο. Άλλα με μπλε, που θα πει πως θέλουν δουλειά.) Μιλούν ακόμη για το «γραφείο» του, ένα τσιμεντένιο καταφύγιο, πολεμικού τύπου, μέσα στο δάσος. Η κόρη του περιγράφει ένα μικρό παράσπιτο, μ’ έναν μεγάλο φεγγίτη στη σκεπή και τοίχους γεμάτους παιδικές ζωγραφιές. Ο Σάλιντζερ δούλευε κάτω απ’ το φεγγίτη, με τη γραφομηχανή του ακουμπισμένη πάνω σ’ ένα κούτσουρο. Η καρέκλα του ήταν ένα παμπάλαιο κάθισμα αυτοκινήτου.

*[**Παιδιά] *Η Μάργκαρετ-Ανν (χαϊδευτικά Πέγκι) και ο Ματ. Η κόρη τον κάνει φετάκια σ’ ένα καλογραμμένο βιβλίο. Ναι, της αρέσει που την πήγαινε βόλτες _μόνο _στη Νέα Υόρκη του Χόλντεν. Όχι, δεν της αρέσει που ήθελε να τη βγάλει Φοίβη, σαν τη αδερφή του Χόλντεν. (Για το όνομα επικράτησε τελικά η άποψη της μαμάς της, αλλά ναι, τον θεωρεί δεσποτικό σύζυγο.) Πολύ αργότερα, ο Σάλιντζερ είπε στα παιδιά του πως λογάριαζε να τα αφήσει αβάφτιστα μέχρι τα δώδεκα, για να διαλέξουν μόνα τους όνομα. «Κατάλαβα!» σχολιάζει η κόρη. «Σαν τις γάτες του, που τις φωνάζει Γάτα-Ένα, Γάτα-Δύο και Γάτα-Τρία». Λέει κι άλλα φαρμακερά, αλλά μπορεί και να τον αγαπάει. Ο γιος είναι ηθοποιός. Έχει πρωταγωνιστήσει στην ταινία _Κάπταιν Αμέρικα _(μεταφορά του παλιού αμερικάνικου κόμικ στον κινηματογράφο), περνάει καμιά φορά από τις σειρές _24 _και _Νόμος και Τάξη, _αλλά κυρίως ασχολείται με το θέατρο. Είχε πάντα καλές σχέσεις με τον πατέρα του, και όταν κυκλοφόρησε το βιβλίο της Μάργκαρετ δήλωσε: «Φαίνεται πως σε άλλο σπίτι μεγάλωσε η αδερφή μου και σε άλλο εγώ».

*[**Ρόμπα] *Το 1972 μια πιτσιρίκα φιγουράρει στο εξώφυλλο του _New_ _York_ _Times_ _Magazine__. _Σαν Αλίκη χωρίς Θαύματα, αλλά με κάπως γουρλωτά μάτια. Είναι η δεκαεννιάχρονη Τζόις Μέιναρντ, πρωτοετής στο Γέηλ, που κάνει τον απολογισμό της γενιάς της μ’ ένα αβανταδόρικο κείμενο («An 18-Year-Old Looks Back on Life»). Ο Σάλιντζερ (53 χρονών τότε) της στέλνει ένα ενθουσιώδες γράμμα (μάλλον για τη φωτογραφία του εξωφύλλου, λένε). Εκείνη (που ορκίζεται πως δεν τον είχε ούτε ακουστά!) του απαντάει, και με το γράψε γράψε την πείθει να παρατήσει τις σπουδές της και να εγκατασταθεί μαζί του στο Κόρνις. Ο δεσμός διαλύεται έπειτα από συμβίωση εννέα μηνών, και η Μέιναρντ αναγκάζεται να δώσει τον όρκο της σιωπής. Πολύ αργότερα (1999) αποφασίζει να τον κάνει ρόμπα σ’ ένα βιβλίο που το ξέρω μόνο αποσπασματικά. Μιλάει για τις διατροφικές παραξενιές του και για τα σεξουαλικά του, παρεμπιπτόντως και για τα δύσκολα παιδικά της χρόνια. Στο μεταξύ, έχει κάνει συγγραφική καριέρα «ξεπουλώντας κομμάτι κομμάτι τη ζωή της» (όπως την κατηγορούν) σε βιβλία και στήλες περιοδικών: γάμους, διαζύγια, παιδιά, το στήθος της, που πρώτα το μεγάλωσε κι έπειτα το ξαναμικραίνει. Ρόμπα την κάνει σε συντριπτικό ποσοστό και η κριτική. Βδέλλα την ανεβάζει, βδέλλα την κατεβάζει. Το ωραιότερο θάψιμο που διάβασα, λέει: «Μόνο μ’ έναν τρόπο θα μπορούσε να πάρει εκδίκηση από τον Σάλιντζερ η κυρία Μέιναρντ: αν έγραφε ένα αριστούργημα». Το βιβλίο μοσχοπουλάει, όμως η Μέιναρντ έχει και παιδιά να σπουδάσει. Την ίδια χρονιά (1999) βγάζει τα 14 γράμματα του Σάλιντζερ στο σφυρί. Ο καλός κύριος Νόρτον, ο μεγιστάνας των antivirus, σκάει 156.500 δολάρια, αγοράζει τα γράμματα και τα ξαναστέλνει στον Σάλιντζερ. Χωρίς να τους ρίξει, λέει, ούτε μια ματιά.

*[**Σχολεία και σφαγεία] *Ο Σολ Σάλιντζερ, μεγαλοεισαγωγέας αλλαντικών, ονειρεύεται το γιο του δικηγόρο, γιατρό, κάτι τέτοιο. Όμως από το δημοτικό κιόλας ο «Σάνι» αρχίζει να πατώνει συστηματικά μέχρι και στα τεστ νοημοσύνης. Όταν τον διώχνουν από το McBurney (βλ. λ. _Ηθοποιός της χρονιάς_), τα σχόλια στο ενδεικτικό του λένε: «Προσωπικότητα: πάσχει από εφηβεία βαρύτατης μορφής. Ικανότητες: πάμπολλες. Επιδόσεις: η λέξη _επιμέλεια _τού είναι άγνωστη». Ο Σάλιντζερ παίρνει μετεγγραφή για τη στρατιωτική ακαδημία του Valley Forge. Εκεί τα πάει καλά, όπως αργότερα και στο στρατό. (Όσο και να μας τη σπάει αυτό, έτσι είναι.) Τελειώνει το ’36, δεν έχει όρεξη για σπουδές, και το ’37 ο πατέρας του αποφασίζει να τον βάλει στην επιχείρηση. Πρώτα όμως θα πρέπει να του δείξει πώς βγαίνει το ψωμί, και τον στέλνει στην Πολωνία, να δουλέψει βοηθός στα σφαγεία. Το ταξίδι είναι μάλλον τουριστικό. Σε λίγο ο Σάλιντζερ κατηφορίζει προς τη Βιέννη και «τελειοποιεί τα γερμανικά του» με ειδύλλια στις πίστες του πατινάζ.

*[**Τσάρλι Τσάπλιν] *Ο αντίζηλος. Ο Σάλιντζερ τον εκδικείται κομψά σ’ ένα διήγημα, δεν θυμάμαι ποιο. Ο ήρωάς του μπαίνει στο σινεμά που παίζει μια ταινία του Σαρλό, αλλά στα δέκα πρώτα λεπτά βγαίνει έξω. Δεν αντέχει να βλέπει «μια σταλιά ανθρωπάκι, να το κυνηγάνε οι νταγκλαράδες και να τρώει χυλόπιτες απ’ τα κορίτσια».

*[**Υπερωκεάνιο] *To «Kungsholm», που έκανε κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική. Εκεί μπαρκάρει για λίγο ο Σάλιντζερ, το 1937 ή το 1942 (οι πηγές δεν συμφωνούν). Ειδικότητα: «διασκεδαστής». Είναι ψηλόλιγνος και χορευταράς. Σ’ εκείνη την παλιά φωτογραφία του είναι και λίγο σαν ηθοποιός, φαντάζομαι πως θα άρεσε στις γυναίκες της εποχής. Όσες όμως τον γνώρισαν τότε έλεγαν πως δεν είχε καθόλου χιούμορ κι έμοιαζε τυλιγμένος σε «μια κατάμαυρη αύρα».

*[**Φανταστικά αδερφάκια] *Ένας από τους τρυφερότερους χαρακτηρισμούς που έχω διαβάσει για τον Σάλιντζερ: «Είναι σαν το μοναχοπαίδι που σκαρώνει φανταστικά αδερφάκια για να παίζει: τους Κώλφηλντ και τους Γκλας». Ο Σάλιντζερ ήταν άγρια κτητικός με τους ήρωές του, και θεωρούσε «δολοφονία» οτιδήποτε γραφόταν γι’ αυτούς. Στην επίσημη ανακοίνωση που εκδόθηκε για το θάνατό του, ο ατζέντης του και ο γιος του λένε πως ο Σάλιντζερ έσβησε ειρηνικά, από φυσικά αίτια, στις 27 Ιανουαρίου, και τώρα αναπαύεται μαζί μ’ αυτούς που είχε αγαπήσει όσο ζούσε: μορφές θρησκευτικές, μορφές λογοτεχνικές, και όλα τα πλάσματα που είχε γεννήσει η φαντασία του. Οι πολυπληθείς θαυμαστές του παρακαλούνται τον αφήσουν στην ησυχία του. Νεκρώσιμος ακολουθία δεν θα ψαλεί.

*[**Χόλυγουντ] *Στα είκοσι πέντε του γράφει διηγήματα και ονειρεύεται ταινίες. Στα τριάντα του έχει την πρώτη του ευκαιρία. To «Uncle Wiggily in Connecticut» (o ελληνικός τίτλος θα χρειαζόταν μια μεγάλη σημείωση για το στραμπουλιγμένο ποδαράκι της ηρωίδας και για τον ηλικιωμένο λαγό με το δεκανίκι, αλλά πού να χωρέσει;) γίνεται δακρύβρεχτη ταινία (_My_ _Foolish_ _Heart_). Από τότε (1949) ο Σάλιντζερ παίρνει όρκο να μην ξαναμπλέξει. Μέχρι το τέλος αντιστέκεται στους σκηνοθέτες που του ζητάνε τον Χόλντεν. Η λίστα είναι μακριά. Και τον Καζάν έχει και τον Μπίλι Γουάιλντερ και τον Σπίλμπεργκ. Στο Ίντερνετ κυκλοφορεί μια δακτυλογραφημένη επιστολή του από το 1959, σε κάποιον «κύριο Χέρμπερτ», παραγωγό. Δεν τη μεταφράζω, γιατί τα πάντα έχουν πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Μη με παρεξηγείτε, του λέει, αν σας τα πω κάπως ανόρεχτα, αλλά το ’χω βαρεθεί αυτό το τροπάρι. Το ξέρω, το βιβλίο έχει έτοιμες σκηνές. Αλλά πώς θα χωρέσετε την πρωτοπρόσωπη αφήγηση σε μια διασκευή; Ο Χόλντεν Κώλφηλντ _είναι αυτά που σκέφτεται. _Κι _αυτά που σκέφτεται, _τι θα τα κάνετε; Και τέλος, το σπουδαιότερο: ποιος θα τον παίξει; Επαγγελματίας ηθοποιός; Ούτε συζήτηση. Κι αν πάλι βρεθεί ένα νέο παιδί που να έχει «αυτό το κάτι άλλο», φοβάμαι πως λόγω ηλικίας δεν θα καταφέρει να το δείξει. Αφήστε που δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένας σκηνοθέτης που να ξέρει πώς να του το βγάλει. Κατά την ταπεινή μου και άκρως προκατειλημμένη γνώμη, ο Χόλντεν Κώλφηλντ _δεν παίζεται: _Holden Caulfield is unactable. (H Μέιναρντ τον είχε ακούσει να δηλώνει: «Μόνο ένας μπορεί να παίξει τον Χόλντεν Κώλφηλντ: ο Τζέρι Σάλιντζερ».)

*[**Ψαράκια] *Τα καλοκαίρια της δεκαετίας του ’30, ο καλός μπαμπάς Σολ Σάλιντζερ πηγαίνει την οικογένεια διακοπές και μαθαίνει κολύμπι στα δυο μικρά, την Ντόρις και τον «Σάνι». Τα κρατάει μπρούμυτα στο νερό, μια παλάμη σε κάθε κοιλίτσα, και κάθε τόσο τους φωνάζει: «Τα μάτια σας τέσσερα μήπως φανεί κανένα μπανανόψαρο!»

*[**Ώντρεϋ Χέπμπορν] *(Με την κλασική της ορθογραφία, γιατί χρειάζομαι κι ένα ωμέγα.) Η Χέπμπορν και η Λέσλι Καρόν ήταν οι ιδεώδεις του γυναίκες στο πανί, κι έψαχνε να τις βρει σε όλες τις κοπελίτσες που ερωτευόταν. Από πολύ παλιά είχε στο σπίτι μηχανή προβολής και οθόνη, και νοίκιαζε ή δανειζόταν από τις βιβλιοθήκες ταινίες σε μπομπίνες. Έβλεπε και ξανάβλεπε κάποιες ταινίες του Χίτσκοκ, οι πιο πολυπαιγμένες του ταινίες ήταν όμως το _Πρόγευμα στο Τίφανις _και η _Ζιζί. _Ο Σάλιντζερ ταίριαζε σε όλα με τον Χόλντεν Κώλφηλντ, εκτός από ένα: ήταν παθιασμένος σινεφίλ. ▲

_The Athens Review of Books_ έτος 1, τεύχ. 7 (Μάιος 2010), σ. 10-13.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 27, 2014)

*Περί τίτλων και άλλων δαιμονίων...*
ΝΙΚΟΣ ΔΑΒΒΕΤΑΣ
ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ


Ο αλησμόνητος ποιητής και μεταφραστής Κλείτος Κύρου είχε μια εμμονή με τις μεταφράσεις του Ελιοτ από τον Γιώργο Σεφέρη. Θεωρούσε τις περισσότερες γεμάτες λάθη που πρόδιδαν και το ύφος και το νόημα του πρωτοτύπου. Αγαπημένο του όμως πεδίο κριτικής ήταν οι τίτλοι των συλλογών. Στο αυτοβιογραφικό βιβλίο του «Οπισθοδρομήσεις» σημειώνει μεταξύ άλλων: «Από το 1947 ο Ελιοτ άρχισε να τραβά το ενδιαφέρον μου. Με τον καιρό, το ενδιαφέρον μου μεταλλάχθηκε κυριολεκτικά σε πάθος. Κι αυτό το πάθος συνεχίστηκε ασίγαστο μέχρι το 1990 όταν κυκλοφόρησε η “Waste Land (Ερημη χώρα)" με τον ριζοσπαστικό τίτλο που επέλεξα και πιστεύω ακράδαντα πως είναι ο σωστός, “Ρημαγμένη Γη”...».

Μάλιστα, σε μια συνάντησή μας το 1988, μου είχε τονίσει πως ήταν βαθύτατα πεπεισμένος ότι στο μέλλον ο τίτλος του Σεφέρη θα πάψει να χρησιμοποιείται και θα καθιερωθεί στην ελληνική βιβλιογραφία ο δικός του. Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς η προφητεία του δεν επαληθεύτηκε. Το έργο του Ελιοτ –για ειδικούς και μη– εξακολουθεί να φέρει στη γλώσσα μας τον τίτλο «Ερημη χώρα».

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ο σωστότερος, πάντως είναι πιο εύηχος.

Κάτι ανάλογο συνέβη και με το θεατρικό έργο του Αγγλου ποιητή «Φονικό στην εκκλησιά». «Φόνος στη μητρόπολη» μεταφράζει κάποιος οπαδός της ακρίβειας, και ακολουθεί έτερος με τη νουάρ απόδοση «Δολοφονία στον καθεδρικό ναό», λες και πρόκειται για αστυνομικό μυθιστόρημα της Αγκάθα Κρίστι.

Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι στο πλαίσιο της ευγενούς άμιλλας των μεταφραστών πολλά μπορούν να συγχωρεθούν και να κατανοηθούν, όμως προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να κατανοήσω την αλλαγή τίτλου από τον ίδιο μεταφραστή, έστω κι αν πρόκειται για την ταλαντούχα μεταφράστρια και εξαίρετη ποιήτρια Τζένη Μαστοράκη (συστάσεις δεν χρειάζονται, νομίζω).

Η φίλη Τζένη Μαστοράκη κυκλοφόρησε σε νέα μετάφραση το εμβληματικό έργο του Σάλιντζερ «The Catcher in the rye», όχι με τον τίτλο που του έδωσε το 1973, «Ο φύλακας στη σίκαλη», μα με το λεκτικό τρενάκι «Στη σίκαλη, στα στάχια, ο πιάστης»! Τρεις λέξεις στην σειρά, που παραπέμπουν στο γνωστό ποίημα του Ρόμπερτ Μπέρνς, όπως το προσλαμβάνει και το παραφράζει ο κεντρικός ήρωας του μυθιστορήματος (βλ. σ. 221 της νέας έκδοσης).

Το βασικό πρόβλημα με τον αγγλικό τίτλο είναι βέβαια με την πρώτη λέξη του, που αποτελεί αθλητικό όρο, για την ακρίβεια θέση παίκτη στο μπέιζμπολ. Αν αναζητούσαμε κάτι παραπλήσιο σε αθλήματα γνωστά στην Ευρώπη, όπως το ποδόσφαιρο ή η υδατοσφαίριση, θα αναφέραμε τη θέση του τερματοφύλακα, αλλά ένας τίτλος «Τερματοφύλακας στη σίκαλη» θα ήταν αστείος. Η επιλογή της λέξης «φύλακας» στην πρώτη έκδοση δεν ήταν και η καλύτερη, αλλά ήταν επαρκής ως προς τον ρυθμό και το νόημα. Ο τίτλος πέρασε εύκολα στο αναγνωστικό κοινό, αγαπήθηκε εξίσου με το περιεχόμενο, καθιερώθηκε στη βιβλιογραφία και τις φιλολογικές σπουδές και τώρα η αλλαγή του ξενίζει. Και ξενίζει ακόμη περισσότερο αφού η νέα εκδοχή δεν λύνει το μεταφραστικό πρόβλημα του αθλητικού όρου. Το εύρημα της Μαστοράκη στη νέα έκδοση είναι ποιητικής καταγωγής. Η ρηξικέλευθη πρότασή της «Στη σίκαλη, στα στάχια, ο πιάστης» μπορεί να ηχεί μελωδικά (αν και δεν ξέρω ελληνική λέξη «πιάστης»), όμως δεν εντυπώνεται με την πρώτη ματιά και δεν μπορεί να καλύψει την παλιά, απέριττη εκδοχή. Βάζω στοίχημα πως δύσκολα θα καθιερωθεί. Απόδειξη; Προ ημερών, σε κεντρικό βιβλιοπωλείο, μια κοπέλα απευθύνθηκε στον πωλητή λέγοντας το εξής αμίμητο: «Μου δίνετε τον καινούργιο φύλακα στα στάχια;»

Ας ευχηθούμε, καινούργιος ή παλιός, ο Catcher του Σάλιντζερ να αγαπηθεί από μια νέα γενιά αναγνωστών, στην οποία προφανώς και απευθύνεται η αναθεωρημένη έκδοση.


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2014)

Μια σεβαστή διαφορετική άποψη που θεώρησα σκόπιμο να φιλοξενείται και σ' αυτό το νήμα:



Costas said:


> Σεβαστές οι απόψεις, αλλά εγώ με τον παλιό τίτλο φανταζόμουν έναν φύλακα _του χωραφιού_. Γι' αυτό τον ονόμασα παραπλανητικό. Ο πιάστης έχει το καλό ότι σε αφήνει με την απορία, δεν ξέρεις τι να υποθέσεις, ενώ ο φύλακας μου δημιουργεί μια παρανόηση από το πρώτο λεπτό. Αυτά.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 29, 2014)

Σεβαστή η άποψη του Κώστα, αλλά όσο διαβάζω τόσο πιο αστείο θεωρώ τον καινούριο τίτλο. Και από εμπορική άποψη να το παίρναμε, ποιος από τους δύο τίτλους θα μας τραβούσε να αγοράσουμε το βιβλίο; 

Εντάξει, ρε παιδιά, μερικές φορές κάποια πράγματα δεν έχουν δικαιολογία, όσο και να τα εκλογικεύουμε (λέγοντας ότι δεν είναι ακριβής η μετάφραση ή ότι είναι παραπλανητική)... είναι απλώς κακές επιλογές. Αυτά.


----------



## Earion (Sep 1, 2014)

_“Hurlemont”_, I thought, browsing some years ago in a French bookshop, “that sounds interesting.” It turned out to be a translation of _Wuthering Heights. _Might it not have been better to leave such a distinctive title in English? Some titles defy easy translation. Penguin Classics have a long record of encouraging bold translation of titles, and according to Christine Donougher, it was they who insisted that her translation of _Les Misera__bles _should be called _The Wretched. _The sense is accurate enough, but ever since the book was first translated during Victor Hugo’s own lifetime it has been known in English by its French title. Although the cover explains that this is a new translation of the more familiar title, *it is hard not to think that the unfamiliarity will dent sales*.


Victor Hugo
THE WRETCHED
Translated by Christine Donougher
1,415 pp. Penguin. £18.99.
ISBN 978 0 141 39359 9​
This would be a pity, because Donougher’s translation is a magnificent achievement. It reads easily, sometimes racily, and Hugo’s narrative power is never let down. His frequent philosophizing asides, often pages long, are less easy to sustain in English, but then French conceptual writing often is. In English it can seem ridiculously overblown. One finds oneself skimming these pages in the same way that one flicks through the more obvious passages of padding in Dickens or Trollope. Throughout the novel there is a vast amount of contemporary allusion and classical citation, while there is an abundance of references to historical events and figures that any educated French contemporary of Hugo would have instantly recognized. The translator invariably picks them up and explains them in footnotes, and 110 pages of endnotes which clear up every imaginable doubt or query. Donougher is particularly impressive in dealing with the chapters where Hugo introduces the slang of the streets (far more uncompromising than that of Dickens) and his translation of it in his own footnotes for more educated compatriots who, as they still are today when discussing patois, were reluctant to regard it as French at all. In addition there is a chronology of Hugo’s life, an authoritative historical introduction by Robert Tombs, and a useful and up-to-date guide to background reading. All that is missing is perhaps a map or maps of Paris, since street and district names abound. Even for a reader familiar with the city, many of these streets have disappeared since Les Halles were razed in the mid-twentieth century, so it would be good to be reminded where they were. Even a map of the sewers would be welcome in order to understand Jean Valjean’s epic flight from the barricades.

Critical apparatus of this sort is invaluable ...

WILLIAM DOYLE

TLS, August 13, 2014


----------



## SBE (Sep 1, 2014)

> Might it not have been better to leave such a distinctive title in English?



Όχι. Αφού τα Ανεμοδαρμένα Ύψη (ο πύργος της οικογένειας, δηλαδή) έχουν σημαντικό ρόλο στην πλοκή του μυθιστορήματος και αφού πρόκειται για πύργο στο ύψωμα που έχει συνέχεια κακοκαιρία. 
Στα ελληνικά το είχα δει παλιά με τον τίτλο Ο πύργος των καταιγίδων.


----------



## nikolaou (Apr 30, 2015)

nickel said:


> ...από την αρχή θα μπορούσε να γίνει «Ο φύλακας στα στάχια» (τι χρειάζεται η σίκαλη; )....



Αυτό θα μού άρεσε περισσότερο. 
Τα στάχια φέρνουν αμέσως στο μυαλό την εικόνα του αγρού (συμφωνώ πως αν είναι σίκαλη, σιτάρι, ή κριθάρι λίγη σημασία έχει) και ο φύλακας μού έφερε στο μυαλό ή την εικόνα του αγροφύλακα (εντελώς ατυχής αυτή η σύνδεση με το νόημα) ή του φύλακα-άγγελου (που είναι όντως μέσα στο νόημα).


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2015)

...
Catcher In The Rye - The Retrospective Soundtrack Players


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2015)

Με το θέμα ασχολήθηκε *σήμερα* και ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος στο ιστολόγιό του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2015)

*Και φύλακας και πιάστης: η νέα μετάφραση του Σάλιντζερ* (του Ηλία Κολοκούρη), στο Protagon


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 28, 2015)

> Πολλοί εξέφρασαν ενστάσεις για τη λέξη «μαβλακεία» της νέας μετάφρασης και άλλες. Όμως, κι η λέξη “crap” δεν θα ήταν αυτή που ξέρουμε αν δεν τη χρησιμοποιούσε εξ αρχής ο Salinger λεξιπλαστικά ως την χρησιμοποίησε στον Catcher.


Η λέξη "μαβλακεία" δεν υπήρξε ποτέ ούτε χρησιμοποιήθηκε στην ελληνική γλώσσα, ενώ το crap υπήρχε στην αγγλική γλώσσα πριν τον Σάλιντζερ χρησιμοποιήθηκε κατά κόρον μετά. Δεν την έπλασε ο Σάλιντζερ την λέξη, έλεος.
Αυτό που δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον ισχύει είναι αν μετά τον Σάλιντζερ η χρήση της λέξης άλλαξε, επηρεασμένη από τον τρόπο που την χρησιμοποίησε αυτός. Ξέρει κανείς κάτι; 
Προσωπικά πολύ αμφιβάλλω, αλλά άντε πες και επηρεάστηκε λίγο ή ακόμη και πολύ. Και πάλι, δεν έκανε λεξιπλασία ο Σάλιντζερ. Η λέξη υπήρχε. Οπότε δεν δικαιολογείται λεξιπλασία στη μετάφραση κτγμ.
Νομίζω ότι γενικά ο αρθρογράφος προσπαθεί να δικαιολογήσει τα αδικαιολόγητα και ομολογώ ότι δεν μου κάνει και την καλύτερη εντύπωση αυτό. Το μόνο στο οποίο συμφωνώ μαζί του είναι ότι δεν θα πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε να διαβάσουμε τη νέα μετάφραση μόνο και μόνο από προσκόλληση στην παλιά. (Μπορούμε όμως να αποφασίσουμε να μην την διαβάσουμε επειδή μας έκανε κακή εντύπωση ο νέος τίτλος - αυτό δεν δείχνει προσκόλληση αλλά βασίζεται στην κριτική μας θεώρηση του τίτλου).


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2015)

Ολόκληρο το άρθρο του Donald P. Costello, “The Language of _The Catcher in the Rye_”, έχει ενδιαφέρον, αλλά αντιγράφω εδώ την παράγραφο για το _crap_.

Holden’s speech is also typical in his use of slang. I have catalogued over a hundred slang terms used by Holden, and every one of these is in widespread use. Although Holden’s slang is rich and colorful, it, of course, being slang, often fails at precise communication. Thus, Holden’s _crap_ is used in seven different ways. It can mean foolishness, as ‘all that David Copperfield kind of crap,’ or messy matter, as ‘I spilled some crap all over my gray flannel,’ or merely miscellaneous matter, as ‘I was putting on my galoshes and crap.’ It can also carry its basic meaning, animal excreta, as ‘there didn’t look like there was anything in the park except dog crap,’ and it can be used as an adjective meaning anything generally unfavorable, as ‘The show was on the crappy side.’ Holden uses the phrases _to be a lot of crap_ and _to shoot the crap_ and _to chuck the crap_ all to mean ‘to be untrue,’ but he can also use _to shoot the crap_ to mean simply ‘to chat,’ with no connotation of untruth, as in ‘I certainly wouldn’t have minded shooting the crap with old Phoebe for a while.’
https://books.google.gr/books?id=KT0TvZYnjWUC&pg=PA15#v=onepage&q&f=false

Όλες αυτές οι σημασίες προϋπήρχαν και η διάδοσή τους ήταν εξασφαλισμένη για λόγους πιο σοβαρούς από τη δημοφιλία του μυθιστορήματος. Η _μαβλακεία_ είναι μια ωραία και ευρηματική λεξιπλασία αλλά με κανέναν τρόπο δεν θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί γλωσσολογικό ή μεταφραστικό αντίστοιχο.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 28, 2015)

Θα είναι ενδιαφέρουσα η σύγκριση μεταξύ της πρώτης και της μεταγενέστερης μετάφρασης μια και έγινε από το ίδιο άτομο. Πιστεύω πως θα αναδείξει διαφορετικές προσεγγίσεις και επιλογές που θα οφείλονται στη γλώσσα της κάθε εποχής. 

Για τη μαβλακεία τα είπατε όλα, ας μην προσθέσω κι εγώ τις δικές μου μαβλακείες... :)


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 28, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Η λέξη "μαβλακεία" δεν υπήρξε ποτέ ούτε χρησιμοποιήθηκε στην ελληνική γλώσσα, ενώ το crap υπήρχε στην αγγλική γλώσσα πριν τον Σάλιντζερ χρησιμοποιήθηκε κατά κόρον μετά. Δεν την έπλασε ο Σάλιντζερ την λέξη, έλεος.


Κι όμως, στην παρέα μου λέγαμε συχνά «μαβλακεία» όταν ήμασταν μικροί, για να αποφύγουμε να πούμε την κακιά λέξη  Μπορεί η μεταφράστρια να την είχε ακούσει και να τη θεώρησε αργκό, όχι λεξιπλασία.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 28, 2015)

I stand corrected. Και χάνω άλλον έναν πόντο, επειδή όχι μόνο δεν ήξερα, αλλά νόμιζα ότι ήξερα και δεν έψαξα.

Να αποτολμήσω να επισημάνω ότι η μαβλακεία μάλλον δεν είναι τόσο συνηθισμένη στα ελληνικά όσο το crap στα αγγλικά; Σίγουρα πάντως ανύπαρκτη φαίνεται πως δεν είναι.


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> ...
> Να αποτολμήσω να επισημάνω ότι η μαβλακεία μάλλον δεν είναι τόσο συνηθισμένη στα ελληνικά όσο το crap στα αγγλικά;



Καμία σχέση συχνότητας ή ύφους. Η «μαβλακεία» είναι μια ευφημιστική παρεΐστικη λεξιπλασία που οι περισσότεροι ελληνόφωνοι δεν ξέρουν (όσο διαφανής κι ευνόητη κι αν είναι), ενώ οι φράσεις με το crap σ' αυτή τη σημασία είναι καθημερινές για τους αγγλόφωνους, ευρύτατα διαδεδομένες, καθιερωμένες και λεξικογραφημένες [π.χ. όπως το bullshit (AmE) ή το bollocks (BrE), κι ακόμη περισσότερο].


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2015)

Μα σας παρακαλώ! Μια σύγκριση θα σας πείσει:

Google books > μαβλακεία

Google books > crap


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2015)

...
*"Comin' Thro' the Rye"* is a poem written in 1782 by Robert Burns (1759–96). It is well known as a traditional children's song, with the words put to the melody of the Scottish Minstrel _Common' Frae The Town_. This is a variant of the tune to which _Auld Lang Syne_ is usually sung—the melodic shape is almost identical, the difference lying in the tempo and rhythm.
...

The title of the novel _The Catcher in the Rye_ (1951) by J. D. Salinger comes from the poem's name. Holden Caulfield, the protagonist, misinterprets a part of this poem to mean "if a body catch a body" rather than "if a body meet a body." He keeps picturing children playing in a field of rye near the edge of a cliff, and him catching them when they start to fall off.

Comin' thro' the rye (1928) - Florence Easton






Gin a body meet a body, comin thro’ the rye,
Gin a body kiss a body, need a body cry;
Ilka body has a body, ne’er a ane hae I;
But a’ the lads they loe me, and what the waur am I.

Gin a body meet a body, comin frae the well,
Gin a body kiss a body, need a body tell;
Ilka body has a body, ne’er a ane hae I,
But a’ the lads they loe me, and what the waur am I

Gin a body meet a body, comin frae the town
Gin a body kiss a body, need a body gloom;
Ilka Jenny has her Jockey, ne’er a ane hae I,
But a’ the lads they loe me, and what the waur am I

Ilka lassie has her laddie 
Every girl has her boy
Nane, they say, ha’e I
None, they say, have I
Yet all the lads they smile on me
When comin' thro' the rye


Comin' thro' the rye (1938) - Tommy Dorsey & His Orchestra featuring Edythe Wright







Coming through the rye (_Mogambo, _1953) - Ava Gardner







Comin' thru the rye (1959) - Julie London







Rockin' through the rye (1956) - Bill Hayley and His Comets







Comin' thro' the rye (2005) - The Real McKenzies






Μεταφοραί, μετακομίσεις, εκδρομαί, επανεκτελέσεις, μεταγραφαί, μεταφράσεις, διασκευαί: «Ο Δαεμάνος»


----------



## Earion (Nov 26, 2017)

Την άνοιξη του 1988 η συντακτική ομάδα της New York Post έστειλε δύο φωτογράφους στο Νιου Χαμσάιρ με οδηγίες να ανακαλύψουν τον Τζ. Ντ. Σάλιντζερ και να τον φωτογραφίσουν. Εάν η φράση «του παίρνω μια φωτογραφία» περιέχει μια μικρή αίσθηση βίας ή ... υπονοεί για ορισμένους ανθρώπους ότι απειλούνται από έναν φωτογράφο που τους «κλέβει» την ψυχή, σ’ αυτή την περίπτωση έβρισκε τέλεια εφαρμογή. Η αυτοεξορία του Σάλιντζερ είχε γίνει για τους δημοσιογράφους μια ιστορία που ζητούσε λύση, «επέμβαση» και έκθεση. Αναπόφευκτα η New York Post βρήκε τον άνθρωπό της. Οι δημοσιογράφοι πήραν τη φωτογραφία. Η εφημερίδα κυκλοφόρησε με αυτήν στο πρωτοσέλιδο: έναν άνθρωπο 69 ετών που έμοιαζε να περιμένει την καταστροφή. Το βλέμμα του Σάλιντζερ περιείχε τέτοιο τρόμο που είναι να απορεί κανείς πώς επέζησε.
«Πιάστηκε *ο πιάστης*», έγραφε θριαμβευτικά ο τίτλος. 

(Αφήγηση του Ντέιβιντ Ρέμνικ)

«Ο "κ. New Yorker"» του Δημήτρη Δουλγερίδη. _Τα Νέα_ 25-26.11.2017 (ένθετο «Πρόσωπα», σ. 7).


----------



## oublexis (Jan 11, 2018)

Στο πνεύμα της διόρθωσης των τίτλων κινείται και το «Τραμ με το όνομα “Πόθος”» που ανεβαίνει στο Δημοτικό Θέατρο Πειραιά.

https://www.dithepi.gr/el/events/4535/

Το τραμ με το όνομα «Πόθος» του Τένεσι Ουίλιαμς (όπως είναι η ακριβής μετάφραση του πρωτότυπου τίτλου) [...] Ας δούμε τι πραγματικά μπορεί να συμβεί όταν αυτά τα αλύτρωτα πρόσωπα από το θρυλικό “tram named “desire””, το θρυλικό τραμ με την ονομασία “Πόθος” [...]

Ωχ, ωχ, το streetcar έγινε tram (που δεν σημαίνει «τραμ» στις ΗΠΑ). Θυμίζω πώς πρωτοαναφέρεται σ' αυτό η Μπλανς:

They told me to take a street-car named Desire, and then transfer to one called Cemeteries and ride six blocks and get off at Elysian Fields!


----------



## Earion (Jan 11, 2018)

Θα το προτιμούσα «Τραμ: η Λαχτάρα» ... και με τις δύο σημασίες! :twit:


----------



## daeman (Jan 11, 2018)

...
Ακρίβεια, σου λέει. Μεταφραστική ακαμψία, λέω. Το βάλανε στις ράγες κι αυτό, στο λούκι, να μην κουνάει ρούπι.


----------



## sarant (Jan 11, 2018)

Να πω ότι μου αρέσει; Δεν μου αρέσει...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 12, 2018)

daeman said:


> ...
> Ακρίβεια, σου λέει. Μεταφραστική ακαμψία, λέω. Το βάλανε στις ράγες κι αυτό, στο λούκι, να μην κουνάει ρούπι.


Ε μα πες τα!


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2018)

Δεδομένου ότι η γειτονιά της Νέας Ορλεάνης πήρε το όνομά της απο την κόρη του παλιού γαιοκτήμονα της περιοχής, η οποία μάλλον ονομάστηκε προς τιμήν της Ντεζιρέ Κλερί, υπάρχει πολύ περιθώριο για διορθώσεις και διευκρινίσεις ώστε να είναι ξεκάθαρο το πραγματολογικό τμήμα του τίτλου. Ε, κάτι χάνεται στο δρόμο, αλλά τι να κάνουμε. Προτείνω: _Τροχιόδρομος προς Ντεζιρέ _(του Ναπολέοντα αλλά ίσως κι όχι). 
Ή προτείνω μεταφορά στα δικά μας, _Τραμ για Περιστέρι_, έτσι για να είναι κι αμφιλεγόμενο, μιλάει για τη γειτονιά ή για το πτηνό;
Κάνουμε και μια προσαρμογή στο κείμενο: «Μου είπαν να πάρω το τραμ για τα περιστέρια, και μετά για τα κυπαρίσσια» (προφανώς τρένο για Κυπαρισσία της είπαν, αλλά δεν το κατάλαβε).


----------



## Elgol (Jan 26, 2018)

Ο μεταφερων την αλληλογραφία πάντα κουδουνιζει δύο φορες


----------

